# [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen



## bumi (3. November 2008)

*[Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich besitze das Spiel zwar noch nicht, aber bereits jetzt fangen die Threads über dieses Spiel an, überhand zu nehmen, weil jeder ein eigenes Thema zu seinem Mini-Problemchen eröffnet.

Drum bitte ich euch, von nun an eure Probleme zu den oben genannten Themen hierhin zu posten, um den "Schaden" im Forum möglichst in Grenzen zu halten. Dankesehr!


----------



## Icefighter (3. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Okay
Also ich bin grade dabei für Galaxy Newsradio die Schüssel anzubringen.
Um genau zu sein, suche ich noch viele weitere Nebenquests die ich zur Zeit machen könnte!


----------



## Schatzisuch (3. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Kurze Tipps für den Fallout 3 Neuling ^^

FP = Fähigkeitspunkte; 


*Vergabe bei Punkten von S.p.e.c.i.a.l. *

Beim Tutorial ist die Wahl für den späteren Oberflächenbewohner völlig irrelevant, da die Talente erst später verteilt werden und man seine Punkte neu verteilen kann. Das heißt, INT kann auf 1 gehen, genau so wie viele andere S.p.e.c.i.a.l.s. Wichtig ist daher Beweglichkeit (kleine Waffen +, Schleichen +) und STR (Nahkampfwaffen +) da man auch nur diese Waffen im Level finden kann.

Wer nicht unbedingt diplomatisch sprechen will, kann Charisma ruhig klein lassen. Glück muss nicht erhöht werden, gibt es doch nur einige Punkte auf alle Fähigkeiten und pro CHR ein +1% auf kritische Treffer. Überleitend… 

*Wieso INT so wichtig ist: *

Die Fähigkeiten sind nicht ganz ausbalanciert. Außer Glück, Wahrnehmung und INT gibt jedes S.p.e.c.i.a.l. 2 Punkte auf zwei bestimmte Fähigkeiten. Beispiel: Jedes STR bringt 4 FP, INT dagegen 6 FP und weitere 4 verfügbare FP, als insgesamt 10 Pünkchen. Wenn man nach dem Bunker INT auf 9 macht und für den 10ten Punkt auf den Flugzeugträger möglichst ohne Rangaufstieg hetzt (dort befindet sich der Bobblehead-Pipboy, der INT+1 vergibt) holt man pro Level 20 frei verteilbare Fähigkeitspunkte. Mit einem entsprechenden Talent kann man maximal 23 Punkte pro Levelaufstieg rausholen. 

Vergleich: INT 6 vs. INT 10 + Talent bis zum maximalen Level: 192 vs. 388

Wieso nicht gleich auf 10? Ganz einfach - dann verschenkt man einen Bobblehead, da der nicht über das Maximum Special-Punkte geben kann. Das gilt auch für Fähigkeiten! Wenn man den entsprechenden Kopf noch nicht gefunden hat, sollte man die Fähigkeit Maximal auf 90% steigern.  

*Nützliche / unnütze Talente *

Talent [Gebildet] 3 Fähigkeitspunkte pro Level, damit 16 Level * 3 FP = 48 zusätzliche FP über das gesamte Spiel

[intensives Training] nicht leichtfertig verschenken, wenn ein anderes Talent die erwarteten Punkte eher verbessert. Mit [Dieb] kriegt man gleich 5 Punkte raus, mit einem intensiven Training in Beweglichkeit nur 2. Dieb ist dabei dem Talent, dass das Special steigert 2,5fach überlegen. 

[die Größe zählt] ist dabei noch krasser. Bei 3x wählen dieser Fähigkeiten, hat man eine Steigerung um 39 Punkte, gegenüber der Steigerung der Fähigkeit „Große Waffen“ über Ausdauer! 

[Heller Kopf]  es gibt im gesamten Spiel genug Erfahrungspunkte. Exp bringen ja nicht nur Gegner und Aufträge, sondern auch das Hacken und das Schlösser knacken. Außerdem die Entdeckung neuer Orte auf der Karte. Es gibt die ersten 12 Stunden nach einem ausgeruhten Schlafen einen Erfahrungspunktebonus. 

[Verständnis] Wichtig je nachdem, wie viele Bücher es bei Fallout gibt. Ich habe von einer Zahl zwischen 324 und 25 gehört. Bei 25 Büchern hieße das - zusätzliche 25 Fähigkeitspunkte und damit sehr lohnenswert.

edit: _Wenn es allerdings tatsächlich 324 Bücher sind, dann kann man die Hälfte meiner Tipps hier streichen, da auch großes INT nicht viel Sinn macht, man dürfte alle Fähigkeiten nur bis 40 steigern -.- So ein Buch ist z.b. der Comik von dem Mädchen aus dem Bunker, beim Geburtstag _

[insektenforscher] Unnütz. Lieber in Sprengstoff Punkte investieren, so gehen die gepanzerten Tierchen eher kaputt und man hat länger was von dieser Fähigkeit.

[blutiger Tod] für unsere deutschen Nachbarn -> vor dem Talent abspeichert und ca. 20 Gegner töten. Ars Technica beschrieb diesen Skill als „ugly“, ist halt auch dumm, wenn man einer Person in den Fuss schießt und stattdessen der Kopf explodiert. Dieses Talent kann eine Spaßbremse sein. Ja mir ist bewusst, dass es zur wichtigen Tradition der Fallout Reihe gehört! 

[bleimagen] und [Strahlresistenz] kann man vernachlässigen, geheilt wird man sowieso beim Doc. Schnellreisesystem sei Dank. 

[Starker Rücken] unbedingt! Erspart eine Menge Laufarbeit und ist quasi so viel Wert wie 5 Punkte von STR

[Finess] nette Sache, wer schon bei Glück gespart hat. Kritischer Treffer erhöht sich um +5%

[Hier und Jetzt] sinnlos. Warum sollte man ein Talent verschenken, man will doch alles in diesem großartigen Spiel sehen ^^

[Nerdwut] schlecht Übersetzung um Handbuch. Erst wenn man 80% der Lebenspunkte (Yu Gi Oh lässt grüßen *rofl*) verloren hat, dann (!) steigt STR auf 10 und man erhält +50% Schadensbonus. 

[Nachtmenschen] INT hätte man schon vorher steigern sollen und Wahrnehmung ist nicht so wichtig. 

[Leiser Schritt] abgesehen davon, dass man durch Fallen unglücklich zwischen irgendwas gestoßen werden kann (hallo Bugs!), machen die nicht so viel Ärger. Minen bringen ordentlich Kohle beim Entschärfen. Frage des Mikromanagements. 

[Spezial!] Wunderschöne 15 Punkte. Gern!

[Entdecker] Abspeichert – Talent nehmen und Spiel wieder auf einen speziellen Spielstand bringen. Danach nützliches Talent wählen und bei Problemen mit Orten einfach den alten Spielstand nachladen  

[Sprint des Sensenmannes] natürlich selbsterklärend, weil sehr nützlich. 

*Waffen reparieren*

Es gibt einen kleinen Trick – man kann eine Pistole mit dem Material anderer Pistolen reparieren. Mit nur 2 bis 3 weiteren Pistolen kann man den Schaden der Ersten steigern. 



*Zusammengefasst: *
INT möglichst hoch, CHR runter; Talente weitsichtig wählen. Reparieren nicht unterschätzen. 

Meiner Meinung nach Talente für die Tonne:
Entdecker, Leiser Schritt, Nachtmenschen, Hier und Jetzt, Bleimagen, Strahlresistenz, Insektenforscher, Heller Kopf, intensives Training (wenn leichfertig geskillt)

Nützlich:
Gebildet, Spezial!, Sprint des Sensenmannes, Finess, Starker Rücken


----------



## digger234 (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

frage: ich hab die atombombe etwas zu früh entschärft, wollte es mal ausprobieren, und hab den spielstand auch nicht mehr. bekomme ich jetzt im tower noch quest? ach so und noch eine frage, kann man das hacken von terminals irgendwie "automatisieren" ich hab manhmal keinen bock auf dieses rumgerate


----------



## gybtsn (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*


wo in rivet city(flugzeugträger) finde ich denn den Bobblehead-Pipboy?
und weitere frage, kennt jemand noch weitere fundorte von diesen falloutboywackelkopffiguren.
hab bis her nur eine gefunden im vault 106 ganz weit unten drin. brachte einigen pinkte auf wissenschaft.

gruß gybtsn


----------



## Monstermic (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man die hotkeys belegt ? bin zu doof. 

Und wann bekommt man eine eigene wohnung, bzw. ein haus? Oder gibts schon früher möglichkeiten sein Gepäck zu verstauen ? Mein Inventar platzt aus allen Nähten !


----------



## HanFred (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				gybtsn am 04.11.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> wo in rivet city(flugzeugträger) finde ich denn den Bobblehead-Pipboy?
> und weitere frage, kennt jemand noch weitere fundorte von diesen falloutboywackelkopffiguren.
> hab bis her nur eine gefunden im vault 106 ganz weit unten drin. brachte einigen pinkte auf wissenschaft.
> 
> gruß gybtsn


Vault 101 - auf papas schreibtisch (vor dem G.O.A.T. test): +10 Medizin
Fort Constantine - im geheimen zugang (hütte nördlich des forts): Bonus auf Grosse Waffen

und dann habe ich irgendwo noch einen +1 Perception bobblehead gefunden, eventuell war's der von Rivet City - wenn nicht, habe ich da noch keinen gefunden.


----------



## der-jo (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hm, also das mit den Anfängertipps verwirrt mich ein wenig.

ich hab gestern angefangen zu spielen, und hab auch nur mal ganz kurz Fallout 2 angespielt..

Wie funktioniert das reparieren von waffen, bzw das verbessern des schadens?

hab bereits 2mal waffennarr gewählt, also Talent sollte ausreichen...


----------



## digger234 (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 04.11.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, also das mit den Anfängertipps verwirrt mich ein wenig.
> 
> ich hab gestern angefangen zu spielen, und hab auch nur mal ganz kurz Fallout 2 angespielt..
> 
> ...


zum reparieren der waffen brauchst du zwei waffen des gleichen typs ( z.b. 2x minigun) dann im waffenfenster auf die waffe gehen und r drücken. mit dem entsprechend hohen skill versehen kannst du die waffen reparieren. und je neuer eine waffe ist, desto mehr schaden richtet sie an.


----------



## der-jo (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ok, normales Reparieren hab ich schon gemacht, nur schrieb oben jemand, das man den Schaden steigern könnte durch reparieren...

Wird denn jede Waffe schlechter wenn ich sie ne Zeitlang benutze? oder bleibt das auf dem Niveau des findens?


----------



## digger234 (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 04.11.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, normales Reparieren hab ich schon gemacht, nur schrieb oben jemand, das man den Schaden steigern könnte durch reparieren...
> 
> Wird denn jede Waffe schlechter wenn ich sie ne Zeitlang benutze? oder bleibt das auf dem Niveau des findens?



wird schlechter und verliert an schadenswerrt


----------



## annon11 (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Lohnen sich Energiewaffen oder eher die schweren Waffen?

Und wo kann man am Anfang gute Waffen kaufen?(Energiewaffen z.B.)
Ich habe immer noch die kleine Laserpistole und muss gegen Gegner mit Flammenwerfer usw kämpfen.....


----------



## Talchia (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				annon11 am 04.11.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnen sich Energiewaffen oder eher die schweren Waffen?
> 
> Und wo kann man am Anfang gute Waffen kaufen?(Energiewaffen z.B.)
> Ich habe immer noch die kleine Laserpistole und muss gegen Gegner mit Flammenwerfer usw kämpfen.....



Nur wenn man den entsprechenden Skill regelmässig verbessert lohnt sich eine bestimmte Waffenart. Energiewaffen sind realtiv selten und daher benötigt man zusäzlich einen hohen Reperaturskill. Schwere Waffen sind was für Leute die auf VATS pfeifen dafür hat man dann aber auch einen hohen Munitionsverschleiss. Handfeuerwaffen entfalten ihre volle Wirkung wenn man auch im Schleichen die Punkte steckt und die Gegner mit gezielten Kopfschüssen überrascht. Nahkampf ist eher was für Masoschisten  oder Sprengstoffliebhaber. Minen verteilen, Gegner anlocken und wer nach dem Knall noch lebt kriegt eins mit der Keule   .


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				HanFred am 04.11.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vault 101 - auf papas schreibtisch (vor dem G.O.A.T. test): +10 Medizin


Mist, habe ich verpasst. 



> Fort Constantine


Unbekannter Ort.



> und dann habe ich irgendwo noch einen +1 Perception bobblehead gefunden, eventuell war's der von Rivet City - wenn nicht, habe ich da noch keinen gefunden.


In Rivet City gibt's die Intelligenz-Figur (hab nur diese und die für Stärke).

BTW: Ich find das mit den Bobbleheads und den damit verbundenen Fähigkeitssteigerungen blöde. Warum werde ich stärker, wenn ich so eine Figur finde?
In FO1/2 war's mit Implantaten usw logischer gelöst.


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> In Rivet City gibt's die Intelligenz-Figur (hab nur diese und die für Stärke).


wo hast du die beiden genau gefunden? weisst du das noch?

edit: nevermind, hier wird auch der ort meiner bisher gefundenen bobbleheads beschrieben:
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Vault_Boy_Bobblehead


----------



## annon11 (5. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Wo bekommt man Dietriche?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				annon11 am 05.11.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man Dietriche?


Dietriche heissen bei Fallout 3 Haarnadeln und können normalerweise bzw gelegentlich bei Händlern gekauft werden.
Die Dinger scheinen mir recht selten zu sein: nach ~12h Spielzeit habe ich gerademal 40 Stück gefunden*, sodass ich mir pro Schloss höchstens zwei Verluste erlaube, bevor ich neulade... 

*



Spoiler



Gefunden! Nicht gekauft.


----------



## digger234 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

einen hab ich auch noch, vor manchen orten sitzen ja die jungs, die immer sauberes wasser haben wollen. frage dazu, bringt es was, wenn ich allen ( bisher gefunden vier) wasser gebe, ausser einem anstieg von karma, z.b. dann beim letzten ein ganz tolles geschenk?


----------



## Christian_1 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 06.11.2008 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 05.11.2008 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich brauch so gut wie keine Haarnadeln. Die Schlösser die ich öffnen kann schaffe ich meistens mit einer Nadel.Tippe die Richtungstasten immer nur ganz leicht an, dann merkt man ob die Nadel klemmt, wenn ja dreht man sie leicht probierts wieder so lange bis man das Schloss öffnen kann. Hab bisher nur eine Nadel abgebrochen und mindestens auch 12h gespielt.


----------



## INU-ID (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Monstermic am 04.11.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wann bekommt man eine *eigene wohnung*, bzw. ein haus? Oder gibts schon früher möglichkeiten sein Gepäck zu verstauen ? Mein Inventar platzt aus allen Nähten !


Man bekommt in Megaton vom Sheriff (?) eine Aufgabe. Anfangs hatte ich glaube noch nicht die Fähigkeit diese zu erfüllen (Atombombe entschärfen?). Jedenfalls bin ich irgendwann mal wieder in sein Haus, da war ein Junge der mir dann den Schlüssel zur leeren Wohnung in Megaton gab. (glaube so wars^^)

Dann kann man die Bombe noch sprengen und bekommt wohl auch Quests und eine Wohnung in diesem großen Tower, hab das aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gegenstände kann man eigentlich auch in jeder x-beliebigen Kiste/Schreibtisch/Gegenstand ablegen, man muß sich halt merken in welchen man sein Zeug versteckt hat. (habs allerdings nicht ausprobiert, aber ich denke nicht das die Sachen nach ner Zeit verschwinden - zumindest nicht solange man sie nicht in einer "Leiche" ablegt^^)

Die *Wackelpuppen* sind hier: http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=273969&page=38

Hab nicht gezielt danach gesucht und auch erst 2 gefunden.


----------



## der-jo (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				INU-ID am 06.11.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Monstermic am 04.11.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also es gibt 2 möglichkeiten, entweder man spreng sie, oder man entschärft sie.

ersteres hab ich auch nicht gemacht, da ich die stadt ganz cool und vor allem nützlich fand.

im saloon geht man zu dem typ im anzug, und ist entweder begeistert oder abweisend.
ich empfehle Begeisterung, bis man den Zünder bekommt.

dann bin ich zum sheriff und hab den anzugtyp verpfiffen.
mitm sherriff dann zu dem drecksack, und ihn bevor er patzig wurde mit der 10mm bearbeitet.

dann gibt einem der sherriff den schlüssel, und freut sich nen ast.

Im haus hat man dann sogar nen roboter 
der macht einem ne neue frisur, wasser und was weis ich noch was.   


Aber auch ich hab ne frage:

hab gestern noch mal neu angefangen, mit 9  int.
lohnt auch , da man ja eh n Save beim verlassen des vault macht, und da ja direkt neu wählen kann.

Wann füllen sich denn die Händler wieder mit Waren? beide in MegaTon haben gefühlt nur noch Zeug was ich ihnen verkauft habe...

und wie nützlich ist der RockIt werfer? ist das ne große waffe?
Was ist der Zündler? so ne kleine blaupause, für viel weniger als der RockIt werfer...


----------



## HanFred (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 07.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> dann bin ich zum sheriff und hab den anzugtyp verpfiffen.
> mitm sherriff dann zu dem drecksack, und ihn bevor er patzig wurde mit der 10mm bearbeitet.
> 
> dann gibt einem der sherriff den schlüssel, und freut sich nen ast.
> ...


verpfeifen ist unnötig, entschärfen führt bereits zu diesen zielen.




> Wann füllen sich denn die Händler wieder mit Waren? beide in MegaTon haben gefühlt nur noch Zeug was ich ihnen verkauft habe...


ich kaufe praktisch nichts, ich finde und stehle.



> und wie nützlich ist der RockIt werfer? ist das ne große waffe?
> Was ist der Zündler? so ne kleine blaupause, für viel weniger als der RockIt werfer...


gross und schwer.
zündler... könnte das der shishkebab sein? ich spiel's auf englisch und der shishkebab war die erste blaupause, die ich bekommen habe. eine dämliche waffe, benzinbefeuerte rasenmäherklinge, also eine nahkampfwaffe.


----------



## Chemenu (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Sheriff Simms ist tot.   
Mann bin ich sauer auf diesen Burke... wenn der mir unter die Augen kommt gibts Gulasch.  

Einerseits würde ich gerne ein altes Save laden um ihn zu retten, andererseits denk ich mir geschehn ist geschehn. Ich hab zu lang gezögert und deshalb ist er tot. Ich werd wohl damit 
leben müssen...  

_Edit:
Frage gestrichen, hat sich erledigt. _


----------



## der-jo (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				HanFred am 07.11.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 07.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber ich bin doch der Weltenretter aus der Prophezeiung... mann mann mann 


> > Wann füllen sich denn die Händler wieder mit Waren? beide in MegaTon haben gefühlt nur noch Zeug was ich ihnen verkauft habe...
> 
> 
> ich kaufe praktisch nichts, ich finde und stehle.
> ...



ja, irgendsowas mit flammen und billig... sowas brauch ich nicht.. danke für die info
Geht der RockIt-Werfer ab? ich bin von den ständigen Wortspielen begeistert...

großartig ist auch:
steinhartes Fall*ou*bst


----------



## HanFred (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 07.11.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht der RockIt-Werfer ab?


ach, ich depp hab ihn mit dem missile launcher verwechselt. der rock-it schiesst ja müll, der schaden hängt vom verwendeten müll ab, wie es scheint: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Rock-It_Launcher
der Fat Man geht ab. 
mein charakter ist nicht sonderlich geübt in grossen waffen.
zum selber bauen reizt mich aktuell das Railway Rifle. ich schleppe die pläne schon lange mit mir herum und habe auchch schon sehr viele bolzen gefunden.
zu geil, dass munition kein gewicht hat in diesem spiel.


----------



## INU-ID (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 07.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> dann bin ich zum sheriff und hab den anzugtyp verpfiffen.
> mitm sherriff dann zu dem drecksack, und ihn bevor er patzig wurde mit der 10mm bearbeitet.


Ich war zu langsam und hab dem Sheriff beim sterben zuschauen müssen, :/ (wollt deswegen auch kein Save laden), dann bekommt man nänlich von seinem Sohn den Schlüssel.



> Im haus hat man dann sogar nen roboter
> der macht einem ne neue frisur, wasser und was weis ich noch was.


Jau, und Witze erzählen kann er auch   



> Wann füllen sich denn die Händler wieder mit Waren? beide in MegaTon haben gefühlt nur noch Zeug was ich ihnen verkauft habe...


Ich hab nicht drauf geachtet, aber ich glaube sie bekommen nie Nachschub. Ich war mal in einer Stadt wo es diese Ameisenfrau und den Roboterkerl gibt. Da kann man einem Kerl Kronkorken für etwaige (umherziehende) Händler geben, welche daraufhin wohl ihr Angebot vergrößern.



> und wie nützlich ist der RockIt werfer? ist das ne große waffe?
> Was ist der Zündler? so ne kleine blaupause, für viel weniger als der RockIt werfer...


Der Raketenwerfer ist nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil, ebenso wie der "Fatman" (der Miniatombombenwerfer), aber die Munition dafür ist recht selten. Man findet irgendwo, ich glaube unter der Erde, so ein Sniper-Gewehr, damit kommt man eigentlich sehr gut aus. Dann nutze ich noch den Gatling-Laser, mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht.

Da man mit VAST eine ganze Reihen von Schüssen auf einmal abfeuern kann (einfach mehrmals Körperteile auswählen, wußte ich anfangs auch nicht), reicht eigentlich so gut wie jede Waffe.

Edit: Axo, dachte der Rock-It wäre der Raketenwerfer.  
Eine Waffe die Müll abfeuert, interessant... muß ich doch gleich mal nachschauen.^^


----------



## der-jo (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				INU-ID am 07.11.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da man mit VAST eine ganze Reihen von Schüssen auf einmal abfeuern kann (einfach mehrmals Körperteile auswählen, wußte ich anfangs auch nicht), reicht eigentlich so gut wie jede Waffe.


Jup, ich hab auf level 4 schon 65 auf leichte waffen...
dann das Sturmgewehr und das Heckenschützengewehr (gibts beim super duper markt)
Damit wird dann alles auf 50-10 Meter bearbeitet... immer auf den Kopf   
und wenns dann näher als 10 Meter kommt, Abgesägt schrotflinte und BÄM! verteilt sich der Gegner in alle Richtungen.


> Edit: Axo, dachte der Rock-It wäre der Raketenwerfer.
> Eine Waffe die Müll abfeuert, interessant... muß ich doch gleich mal nachschauen.^^


Dachte ich mir auch, aber die Kohle ist schwer zusammen zu kriegen... hab gerade mal 800Kronkorken...

Der Robo mit den Witzen ist echt witzig:
"Was sagt ein Gen zum anderen?"
"Halogen!"


----------



## Christian_1 (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage zu der Quest von Crowey dem Ghul in der Underworld. Für den soll ich ja die Schlüssel besorgen, bzw die Leute töten, hab die jetzt alle und weiß auch von jmd anderem wo es liegt. Wenn ich dem aber jetzt sag ich behalte sie, greift er mich an. Möchte das aber anders lösen. Kann ich dem die Schlüssel geben und komme trotzdem in das Fort rein? Oder soll ich erst rein und kann ihm dann die Schlüssel geben?

Die Quest in der ich Railley helfen soll läuft bei mir nicht weiter, es steht immer noch da ich soll sie finden. Obwohl ich schon bei ihr war mit dem Azrt geredet hab und veruscht hab sie zu heilen. Das klappt aber nicht hab nur 22 auf Medizin. Muss ich noch was anderes machen?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 07.11.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte ich mir auch, aber die Kohle ist schwer zusammen zu kriegen... hab gerade mal 800Kronkorken...


Einfach weiterspielen, später schwimmt man wieder im Geld in Kronkorken.



			
				Christian_1 am 07.11.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Quest in der ich Railley helfen soll läuft bei mir nicht weiter, es steht immer noch da ich soll sie finden. Obwohl ich schon bei ihr war mit dem Azrt geredet hab und veruscht hab sie zu heilen. Das klappt aber nicht hab nur 22 auf Medizin. Muss ich noch was anderes machen?


Reilly (die Frau) bleibt erstmal in Underworld. Du musst alleine raus und deren Kollegen retten.
Wenn du die Gruppe befreit hast, sollst du zu deren Rangercamp gehen, dann ist Reilly wieder gesund und auch im Camp.


----------



## veilchen (8. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hallo,
wollte nur mitteilen, ziemlich weit nördlich von minefield gibt es ein abgestürztes Ufo mit einem marsmännchen. Beim marsmännchen liegt eine kleine alienwaffe, die es schadensmäßig in sich hat, sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!


----------



## Schatzisuch (8. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich habe eine ziemlich geile Flash-Fallout 3 Karte entdeckt:

http://www.wikicheats.com/flash/fallout3map/fallout3_map.swf

*Vorteile:*
es werden einem Orte nicht gespoilert
man kann rein und rauszoomen mit dem Mausrad 
es gibt 4 Filter: Ortschaften, Super Duper Behemots, Bobbleheads und Bücher
ca. 80 Bücher werden aufgelistet
einige Fundorte wurden gut beschrieben...

*Nachteile:*
...aber nicht alle
ca. ne Minute Ladezeit ^^
ziemlich grünlich, keine Kästchen


----------



## moskitoo (8. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Christian_1 am 07.11.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Die Quest in der ich Railley helfen soll läuft bei mir nicht weiter, es steht immer noch da ich soll sie finden. Obwohl ich schon bei ihr war mit dem Azrt geredet hab und veruscht hab sie zu heilen. Das klappt aber nicht hab nur 22 auf Medizin. Muss ich noch was anderes machen?



Man bekommt die Quest und damit den genauen Standort ja erst wenn sie aufgewacht ist.
Ich bin daran auch verzweifelt.
Meine Lösung war dass ich einfach solange neu geladen hab, bis ich den Doktor überzeugen konnte. Den die Chance zu überreden wird jedes mal neu berechnet, allerdings kann man es nur 2 mal versuchen, danach taucht die Redeoption nicht mehr auf. Daher immer fleißig Speichern bevor man jemanden überreden will.


----------



## digger234 (9. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				veilchen am 08.11.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> wollte nur mitteilen, ziemlich weit nördlich von minefield gibt es ein abgestürztes Ufo mit einem marsmännchen. Beim marsmännchen liegt eine kleine alienwaffe, die es schadensmäßig in sich hat, sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!



Ich blödel da im Norden grad rum, wo soll das sein, hast du da eine Lokation, die als Wegmarkierung dienen kann?
Danke


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 09.11.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> veilchen am 08.11.2008 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karten-Screenshot: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/f3alien.jpg

Ein Stück nordwestlich von der Mülldeponie. Wenn du in der Nähe vom Alienschiff bist, empfängst du auch per Funk ein Signal.


----------



## digger234 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 09.11.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> digger234 am 09.11.2008 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke hab es gefunden, ist ja schick das teil


----------



## picketfence (10. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hallo,

hat jemand eine vollständige Liste über die Karma-Bezeichnungen von sehr böse bis sehr gut?

Danke


----------



## patsche (10. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				picketfence am 10.11.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand eine vollständige Liste über die Karma-Bezeichnungen von sehr böse bis sehr gut?
> 
> Danke



die beste bei 'sehr gut' ist soweit ich weiß, 'letzte hoffnung der menschheit'!


----------



## Shootergammler1 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hallo leute,
ich habe grad glaub ich ein paar hauptquests einfach so übersprungen.
und zwar ist mir das so passiert, dass ich beim streifen durch das ödland vault 112 unter einer garage gefunden hab. sozusagen ohne es zu ahnen, dass der vater da irgendwas mit zu tun hat. nun bin ich in einer simulierten welt als kleiner junge und muss quests von einem mädchen machen, was auch mit einer männerstimme spricht. irgendwie steckt da ein gewisser braun hinter?!

ich habe in der komplettlösung nachgelesen: http://www.eurogamer.de/a...
dass ich quest galaxy news radio 2, wissenschaftliche anstrengungen 1&2 übersprungen habe.
Ist das schlimm? bzw. sind diese quests hilfreich für das verständnis des spiels?

hat jemand das gleiche gemacht?


----------



## Iceman (10. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Shootergammler1 am 10.11.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> ich habe grad glaub ich ein paar hauptquests einfach so übersprungen.
> und zwar ist mir das so passiert, dass ich beim streifen durch das ödland vault 112 unter einer garage gefunden hab. sozusagen ohne es zu ahnen, dass der vater da irgendwas mit zu tun hat. nun bin ich in einer simulierten welt als kleiner junge und muss quests von einem mädchen machen, was auch mit einer männerstimme spricht. irgendwie steckt da ein gewisser braun hinter?!
> 
> ...



Zum Verständnis ist das definitiv hilfreich, wenn man erst die anderen Quests machst. Es gibt auch noch nen paar andere Stellen wo man Teile der Hauptquest überspringen kann, vor allem in und um Rivet City.

Wenn möglich würd ich an deiner Stelle nen alten Speicherstand laden und Vault 112 erstmal umgehen.


----------



## baiR (11. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu den Items in Fallout 3.
Da gibt es ja all die schönen Sachen die man bei Hilfsmittel im Inventar einsortiert hat aber ich kenne mich mit den Sachen noch nicht so gut aus.

Nehmen wir z.B. Rad-X, im Spiel steht ja das man eine Strahlenres. von 25%+ kriegt, dasselbe bei den anderen Items, da gibt es z.B. Items wovon man Stärke 5+,Int 6+ usw. kriegt aber welche Zeitdauer hat die Strahlenres. oder die Stärke und Int. denn oder wie verliere ich die Strahlenres.,Stärke und Int.?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Anthile (11. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				patsche am 10.11.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> picketfence am 10.11.2008 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt übrigens auch neutrale Karma-Bezeichnungen. Es gibt ja auch einen Perk der sich darauf bezieht.


Ach ja, eine Frage die mich noch beschäftigt: Was ist eigentlich hinter dem Alpha-Omega-Schild, wenn man aus dem Bunker flieht, ganz am Anfang?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 11.11.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, eine Frage die mich noch beschäftigt: Was ist eigentlich hinter dem Alpha-Omega-Schild, wenn man aus dem Bunker flieht, ganz am Anfang?


Laut Google ist da ein Plan für den Rock-It-Launcher (EDIT: eine Anleitung zum Bau) drin.


----------



## Schatzisuch (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				baiR am 11.11.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Nehmen wir z.B. Rad-X, im Spiel steht ja das man eine Strahlenres. von 25%+ kriegt, dasselbe bei den anderen Items, da gibt es z.B. Items wovon man Stärke 5+,Int 6+ usw. kriegt aber welche Zeitdauer hat die Strahlenres. oder die Stärke und Int. denn oder wie verliere ich die Strahlenres.,Stärke und Int.?
> 
> [...]



Rad-X und andere Drogen werden von deinem Medizin Skill beeinflusst. Ich nehme an: wenn man Medizin auf 100 hat, dann dauert der "Rausch" doppelt so lange. 

Bier und einige andere Item-Boni dauern 4 Minuten. Bier ist ja bekanntlich ein Lebensmittel und keine Droge


----------



## baiR (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Schatzisuch am 12.11.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 11.11.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir auch sagen was man gegen die Alkoholsucht im Spiel machen kann und was die Alkoholsucht für Auswirkungen aufs Spiel hat?

Und dann wollte ich noch wissen was passiert wenn man einen zu hohen Radioaktivitätswert hat.

Und kann mir einer vll. sagen wie ich das Spiel optimieren kann, sprich Patches, Mods oder mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen.
Also so das ich es ruckelfrei zocken kann, da das Spiel in den Außenarealen immer ziemlich ruckelt obwohl mein Rechner für dieses Spiel ja auch reichen müsste.
Ich kann Far Cry 2 auf sehr hoch mit Auflösung 1280*1024 zocken und Assassins Creed mit max Grafik mir einer Auflösung von 1600*1200 zocken also müsste meine Hardware ja für ein Spiel was denen eine Generation zurückliegt flüssig spielen können oder?

Ich hoffe das waren nicht zu vielle Fragen aber ihr müsst sie ja auch nicht alle beantworten können.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



> Kannst du mir auch sagen was man gegen die Alkoholsucht im Spiel machen kann und was die Alkoholsucht für Auswirkungen aufs Spiel hat?


du hast -1 endurance wenn du nicht besoffen bist. Kannst dich aber beim Doc für 100 tacken heilen lassen


> Und dann wollte ich noch wissen was passiert wenn man einen zu hohen Radioaktivitätswert hat.


ab 300 rad bekommst du auch nen malus auf endurance. ab 600rad ne schwere Strahlenvergiftung. was da passiert weiss ich nicht, hab ich nur einmal für ein quest gemacht.


> Und kann mir einer vll. sagen wie ich das Spiel optimieren kann, sprich Patches, Mods oder mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen.



hmm, also ich hab die Grasdarstellung ganz nach links geschoben... versuchs mal damit, ist die weitsicht die deinen rechner quält..


----------



## baiR (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > Kannst du mir auch sagen was man gegen die Alkoholsucht im Spiel machen kann und was die Alkoholsucht für Auswirkungen aufs Spiel hat?
> 
> 
> du hast -1 endurance wenn du nicht besoffen bist. Kannst dich aber beim Doc für 100 tacken heilen lassen
> ...





> ab 300 rad bekommst du auch nen malus auf endurance. ab 600rad ne schwere Strahlenvergiftung. was da passiert weiss ich nicht, hab ich nur einmal für ein quest gemacht.



Ich verstehe das nicht ganz also den Teil "ab 300 rad bekommst du auch nen malus auf endurance."
Könntest du das noch einmal genauer erläutern.
Kenne mich mit den Spiel noch nicht so aus.

Die Weitsicht habe ich schon sehr weit eingeschränkt bisauf die Charakterdistanzdarstellung.

THX for Help.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

na du siehst doch einmal oben links die RAD anzeige (Radiation) und zusätzlich im Pipboy hast du im "STATUS" bereich den punkt "RAD" 
dort ist auf einer Skala von 1 bis 100 eine markierung, der deine aktueller verstrahlung anzeigt..

wenn diese über 300 steigt, bekommst du -1 auf endurance... und damit weniger Lebenspunkte, da die ja mit endurance mehr werden...

wenn du mehr als 600 RAD hast, kriegst du ne schwere strahlenkrankheit, die ich aber nur loswerden wollte, und nicht geguckt hab was sie genau macht... am end -2 endurance oder sowas..


----------



## Anthile (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Wenn du radioaktive Sachen isst, dich in verseuchtem Wasser aufhältst oder sonstwie Strahlung abbekommst, steigt dein Rad-Wert. Wenn der 300 überschreitet bekommst du eben einen Malus. Mit Rad-Away oder einem Besuch bei dem Doctore deines Vertrauens kannst du den wieder senken.


Im Laufe der Survival Guide-Questreihe bekommst du auch ein Gerät, welches Lebensmittel dekontaminiert.
Bei mir klappt das aber irgendwie nicht richtig oder es dauert ziemlich lange.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 12.11.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Laufe der Survival Guide-Questreihe bekommst du auch ein Gerät, welches Lebensmittel dekontaminiert.
> Bei mir klappt das aber irgendwie nicht richtig oder es dauert ziemlich lange.



Jup, das ding is bei mir auch net wirklich was am machen.. aber wenn man ihn ablegt, und dann wieder aufnimmt, steht oben links "Lebensmittel wurden verbessert"

weis da jemand genaueres?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 12.11.2008 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahrungsmittel geben etwas mehr HP zurück.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> na du siehst doch einmal oben links die RAD anzeige (Radiation) und zusätzlich im Pipboy hast du im "STATUS" bereich den punkt "RAD"
> dort ist auf einer Skala von 1 bis 100 eine markierung, der deine aktueller verstrahlung anzeigt..
> 
> wenn diese über 300 steigt, bekommst du -1 auf endurance... und damit weniger Lebenspunkte, da die ja mit endurance mehr werden...
> ...


Handbuch Seite 10 -- da steht's doch.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

weitere fragen an den allwissenden blauen Eletrööt:

Hanfred schreibt im anderen Thread was von seinem Ghoul, den er zum transportieren von Gegenständen missbraucht.

Wo krieg ich so einen untoten helfer? und kann ich dann auch noch den Hund mitnehmen?

dann mach ich die Bremer Stadtquerolanten! der Typ mit dem Hut kann sicher auch gitarrespielen...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo krieg ich so einen untoten helfer?


Frag doch mal in der Stadt der Ghouls (Underworld) umher.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 12.11.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 12.11.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aso, dann weis ich bescheid...

Aber obwohl ich level 12 bin hab ich weder den Hund noch den ghoul oder underworld gefunden 

Aber dafür ne ganze menge anderer Dinge


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo krieg ich so einen untoten helfer? und kann ich dann auch noch den Hund mitnehmen?





Spoiler



Den Ghul kann man in Underworld (Geschichtsmuseum) "anheuern", wenn man ..n naja, findest du schon selber heraus.


Man kann nur einen NPC mitnehmen, der Hund zählt aber nicht dazu. Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt nie ausprobiert, ob das auch stimmt. Entweder war der Hund dabei oder ich bin alleine herumgewandert.

Probehalber bin ich mal mit NPCs


Spoiler



dem Roboter RL-irgendwas (nahe dem RobCo-Werk),
der Paladina (Zitadelle der Bruderschaft)
Charon (der Ghul)
andere habe ich nicht gefunden


herumgelaufen, aber denen ständig zu sagen, dass sie stehen bleiben sollen (zum Anschleichen), um sie nach vollbrachter Tat wieder aufzusammeln, war mir umständlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 12.11.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 12.11.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt in Fallout keine "Untoten"...*aaargh*

Die Leute nennen sehr stark verstrahlte Menschen "Ghouls", weil diese optisch eher an Zombies erinnern...aber eigentlich sind es ganz normale Menschen, die nur übelst unter der Strahlung gelitten haben...diejenigen, die einen angreifen, sind nur komplett verrückt geworden (wen wundert's, bei solchen Strahlenschäden?)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Spassbremse am 12.11.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 12.11.2008 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich führe das eher darauf zurück, dass es kein TV, Internet und kein World of Warcraft mehr gibt.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Aber klarr herr ranicki... ich wusste das. Aber ich war mir eigentlich auch beim schreiben schon auf die Schelte gefasst   
bitte nicht schlagen...


----------



## digger234 (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

eine frage noch zu dem thema, aber wo bekomme ich den hund her? bin schon level 14 und hab das vieh noch nicht gesehen. seine verwanten erschieße ich mit schöner regelmäßigkeit, aber ein zutraulicher bello war noch nicht dabei ( ausser in vault 102)


----------



## der-jo (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 13.11.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> eine frage noch zu dem thema, aber wo bekomme ich den hund her? bin schon level 14 und hab das vieh noch nicht gesehen. seine verwanten erschieße ich mit schöner regelmäßigkeit, aber ein zutraulicher bello war noch nicht dabei ( ausser in vault 102)



Beim schrottplatz... auf dem weg nach Minefield... hab ihn auch erst gestern gefunden... mit level 13


----------



## digger234 (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 13.11.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> digger234 am 13.11.2008 08:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
und taucht der was, bin bisher gut alleine zurechtgekommen, auch was mein inventar betrifft. oder ist der nur schickes beiwerk? vieleicht auch wenn man einsam ist und durch die welt streift?....das spiel färbt schon langsam auf mich ab


----------



## der-jo (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

also er ist schon hilfreich, er kann munition, essen und medizin suchen.. aber er stirbt auch recht schnell, also immer schön speichern wenn es zu einem Kampf kommt...


----------



## digger234 (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 13.11.2008 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> also er ist schon hilfreich, er kann munition, essen und medizin suchen.. aber er stirbt auch recht schnell, also immer schön speichern wenn es zu einem Kampf kommt...



dann danke für die info, aber ich hätte doch lieber ein schaaf gehabt........


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Wo kann man eiegntlich am besten Waffen und Rüstungen kaufen? Ich dachte in Rivet City, aber da gibts ja auch nix besonderes. Kann es sein dass das Angebot vom Fortschritt der Hauptquest abhängt? Mein Charakter ist schon auf Stufe 11, bei der Hauptgeschichte bin ich aber noch fast komplett am Anfang, und seitdem hat sich am ANgebot auch wenig geändert.


Wie ist das bei euch? Hab auch Gegenstände ohne Ende, aber kaum ein Händler hat so viel Kronkorken oder ordentliche Waffen zum Tauschen.



Weiß eigentlich jemand was man machen muss um Einlass in die Zitadelle zu bekommen?


Grüße, Fiffi


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 13.11.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man eiegntlich am besten Waffen und Rüstungen kaufen? Ich dachte in Rivet City, aber da gibts ja auch nix besonderes. Kann es sein dass das Angebot vom Fortschritt der Hauptquest abhängt? Mein Charakter ist schon auf Stufe 11, bei der Hauptgeschichte bin ich aber noch fast komplett am Anfang, und seitdem hat sich am ANgebot auch wenig geändert.
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch? Hab auch Gegenstände ohne Ende, aber kaum ein Händler hat so viel Kronkorken oder ordentliche Waffen zum Tauschen.
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jemand was man machen muss um Einlass in die Zitadelle zu bekommen?


Lass dir bloss Zeit. Lange mit Lederrüstung oder Talon-Rüstung herumzulaufen funktioniert wunderbar.

Das Sortiment ändert sich mit der Zeit (Stufenaufstiege), nach einer Weile verkaufen die auch zB Kampfrüstungen.

Karawanen-Upgrade


Spoiler



Nach Canterbury Commons (Nordosten) reisen und den Auftrag mit der Ameisterin (AntAgonizer) und dem Robotertyp erledigen.
Anschliessend mit dem Karawanenzuständigen reden (läuft auf der Strasse herum, sitzt im Imbiss). 
Dort kann man dann in die vier verschiedenen Karawanen invenstieren:
-bessere Items
-mehr Kronkorken
-bessere Reparaturfähigkeit (einer der Karawanentypen kann dan Dinge bis ~84% reparieren)



In die Zitadelle kommt man 



Spoiler



im Laufe des Hauptquests hinein. (Ich habe mich aber dennoch über 30h vom Hauptquest ferngehalten...  )


----------



## HanFred (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 13.11.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß eigentlich jemand was man machen muss um Einlass in die Zitadelle zu bekommen?


die mainquest spielen, bis du da rein musst. eine andere möglichkeit scheint es nicht zu geben.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				HanFred am 13.11.2008 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 13.11.2008 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin grade dabei für die gelehrte (Name vergessen) in Arlington Bücker zu suchen. Kann es nicht sein dass man im Anschluss daran reinkommt?


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 07.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ersteres hab ich auch nicht gemacht, da ich die stadt ganz cool und vor allem nützlich fand.
> 
> im saloon geht man zu dem typ im anzug, und ist entweder begeistert oder abweisend.
> ich empfehle Begeisterung, bis man den Zünder bekommt.
> ...



tja, das wollt ich auch so machen, nur dummerweise geht das nicht.
der sheriff stirbt in jedem fall und zwar ohne, dass auch nur ein einziger schuss fällt!
kann mir das jemand erklären.
bin ein wenig ratlos.  :-o


----------



## Spassbremse (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Bonkic am 13.11.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 07.11.2008 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann auch einfach die Bombe entschärfen...und braucht Burke gar nicht zu verpfeifen...


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.11.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.11.2008 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiss ich, ändert aber nix an meinem problem.   

ich tippe mal auf einen bug, denn plötzlich ist der sheriff tot- einfach so.


----------



## Moe79 (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 13.11.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man eiegntlich am besten Waffen und Rüstungen kaufen? Ich dachte in Rivet City, aber da gibts ja auch nix besonderes. Kann es sein dass das Angebot vom Fortschritt der Hauptquest abhängt? Mein Charakter ist schon auf Stufe 11, bei der Hauptgeschichte bin ich aber noch fast komplett am Anfang, und seitdem hat sich am ANgebot auch wenig geändert.
> 
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch? Hab auch Gegenstände ohne Ende, aber kaum ein Händler hat so viel Kronkorken oder ordentliche Waffen zum Tauschen.
> ...



In die Zitadelle kommst du mit der Zeit, wenn du den Hauptquest verfolgst. Dort kannst du auch am besten Waffen und Munition kaufen. Die haben reichlich davon.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Bonkic am 13.11.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, das wollt ich auch so machen, nur dummerweise geht das nicht.
> der sheriff stirbt in jedem fall und zwar ohne, dass auch nur ein einziger schuss fällt!
> kann mir das jemand erklären.
> bin ein wenig ratlos.  :-o


Simms verträgt nicht einen einzigen Schuss, daher muss man Burke sehr fix erlegen oder ihm zumindest die Knarre aus der Hand entfernen. Ich zum Beispiel hab ihn ohne VATS niedergestreckt, als er aufgestanden ist, um dem Sheriff "zu folgen". Selbst mit niedrigem Skill (<20) für kleine Waffen kann man mit der 10mm zu dem Zeitpunkt schnell genug Burkes Kopf entfernen.

Man kann ihn ruhigen Gewissens angreifen, noch bevor er selber zieht.


----------



## der-jo (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 14.11.2008 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann ihn ruhigen Gewissens angreifen, noch bevor er selber zieht.



jup, kann ich bestätigen... einfach neben ihn stellen, und sobald die aufhören zu quatschen entweder mit oder ohne VATS angreifen...

durch die kurze distanz hab ich die abgesägte Schrotflinte genommen, mit VATS und 2 schuss auf die Rübe...

wie homer simpson sagen würde: "Hat geklappt!"

Aber wie kommt man in sein Haus? also Burkes haus? hab das gestern erst gefunden^^
und wo genau ist Underworld? ich hab bereits 3/4 des Ödlands besucht, aber da bin ich irgendwie dran vorbei gelaufen...


----------



## digger234 (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 14.11.2008 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 14.11.2008 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also burks haus hab ich noch nicht gefunden, aber underworld ist in dc im historischen museeum.


----------



## der-jo (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

wie du mir so ich dir:

Burkes Haus ist in Megaton, etwas über der wasserwiederaufbereitungsanlage


----------



## j0ch3n (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 14.11.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wie du mir so ich dir:
> 
> Burkes Haus ist in Megaton, etwas über der wasserwiederaufbereitungsanlage



Sers miteinander...

würde Mr. Burkes auch gerne mal wieder nen Besuch abstatten.
Problem: Tennpenny Tower voll mit Ghuln...und er ist nie im Haus.

Wo finde ich jetzt den Kerl??^^


----------



## der-jo (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da er bei mir schon lange tot ist


----------



## Nope81 (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich hab grad was Verrücktes erlebt...

Ich stiefele nachts durchs Ödland, als ich einen schwarz gekleideten Mann sehe, der auf eine ärmlich gekleidete Gestalt schießt. Ich spring ein und schieße auf die schwarze Gestallt... plötzlich fängt der an hilfeschreiend wegzurennen. Während ich mich noch wundere, beginnt die ärmliche Gestalt, die gerade noch selbst weggelaufen ist den schwarzen Mann zu verfolgen.

Schwarzer Ledermann mit Scharfschützengewehr wird von ärmlicher Gestalt mit Bleirohr immer im Kreis um einen Hügel herumgejagt.

Ich habe dann scharf geschossen um das mal endlich aufzuklären... die schwarze Gestalt war dann tot und hieß vorher "Ken Rollins". Die ärmliche Gestalt wollte nicht mit mir reden ein "Ödlandbewohner".

Wtf? Habe ich den wichtigen NPC umgebracht? War das nur eine Verketung merkwürdiger KI-Umstände? Wer ist (war) Ken Rollins?


----------



## der-jo (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

ohne es zu wissen gehe ich mal davon aus das er Sklavenhändler war, was auch den Zwist mit dem Ödlandbewohner erklärt...

Ich selbst hab die ganze Sklavenhändlerbande ausgelöscht... geht ja garnet ab sowas, net mal im Spiel


----------



## Schatzisuch (14. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Bonkic am 13.11.2008 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe mal auf einen bug, denn plötzlich ist der sheriff tot- einfach so.



Was daran liegt, dass er gescriptet stirbt. 



> Problem: Tennpenny Tower voll mit Ghuln...und er ist nie im Haus.





Spoiler



Hast du alle Menschen in TTower ermorden lassen? Das ist aber nicht nett! So schnell kommt von denen nämlich keiner wieder 



Mit dem Perk Schwarze Witwe gibt es noch eine 3. Lösung für Megaton, frau kann damit 


Spoiler



Burke anflirten. Er haut dann ab und schreibt 4 Liebesbriefe, aber man bekommt wohl kein Haus dafür





> Ken Rollings


Ich kenne einen Sam Warrick - ein übler Bursche. Der killt auch mal wichtige Händler oder andere NPC, nen üblicher Bursche... tötet alles auf ihn vor die Flinte kommt . Solche Leute laufen dann im Kreis auf der Karte und die Treffen sind zufällig.  

Für die Sklavenquest muss man eines dieser Personen entführen:
Flak (Rivet City), Red (Big Town), Susan Lancaster (Tenpenny Tower), Arkansas (Minefeld)   Es gibt natürlich die Quest dafür, wo man die Sklaven befreien muss, aber will es nicht zu kompliziert machen...

p.s.  hat was vom Ghul nich? ->>>


----------



## digger234 (15. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

so nach ein paar ( vielen) stunden spielen, hab ich mir maldas handbuch vorgenommen ( lesen soll bilden) und bin beim hacken von computern auf diese sonderzeichen regel gestoßen. bloß raff ich das nicht. ich hab dann mal versuch sowas zu finden aber irgendwie erschließt sich mir das nicht, was ich da machen muß. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?? danke


----------



## veilchen (15. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 15.11.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> so nach ein paar ( vielen) stunden spielen, hab ich mir maldas handbuch vorgenommen ( lesen soll bilden) und bin beim hacken von computern auf diese sonderzeichen regel gestoßen. bloß raff ich das nicht. ich hab dann mal versuch sowas zu finden aber irgendwie erschließt sich mir das nicht, was ich da machen muß. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?? danke



Beim hacken musst du als erstes jede Zeile mit der Maus durchgehen um zusammengesetze, mit Sonderzeichen gefüllte Blöcke zu entdecken. Diese klickst du dann an, womit du falsche Passwörter automatisch löschst (steht dann "Bombe entschärft" unten rechts). 
Je höher deine Fähigkeit Wissenschaft ist, desto stärker geschützte Computer/Anlagen kannst du hacken.
Wenn du alle Bomben entfernt hast, bleiben die restlichen Passwörter bestehen, aus denen du das richtige heraussuchen musst. Dabei hilft die Anzeige wieviel Buchstaben richtig sind - soll heißen, rechts steht dann z.B. 3/8 richtig!
EDIT: du hast auch hin und wieder die Chance deine 4 Möglichkeiten wieder aufzufüllen, indem du wieder jede zeile mit der maus durchgehen musst und nach solchen zusammengesetzten Sonderzeichen suchen musst. Auch passiert es, dass innerhalb eines langgezogenen Sonderzeichenblockes noch ein kleiner Sonderzeichenblock vorhanden ist. In solchen Fällen erst den kleinen anklicken dann die komplette große aktivieren!

Ich hoffe ich habe mich etwas verständlcih ausgedrückt!  

Gruß


----------



## j0ch3n (15. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

ich hab jetzt schon einige Interessante Waffen gefunden....

Aber was ich mich frage habt ihr denn schon irgendwelche spezielle Rüstungen und Kleidung gefunden? Wenn ja wo???


----------



## digger234 (15. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				veilchen am 15.11.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> digger234 am 15.11.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j0ch3n (16. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich wollte nur mal in die Runde fragen wer vo euch esschon geschafft hat in die Vault 101 zurückzukehren???

Wusste garnicht dass das geht....

Hatte in dem Eingang zur Vault 101 Radio Notfallsignal angehört in welchem Amata das neue Eingangspasswort verkündet....

Und schwups ein interessantes Quest....
Wart ihr auch schon drin?


----------



## tomtailer14 (16. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				j0ch3n am 16.11.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur mal in die Runde fragen wer vo euch esschon geschafft hat in die Vault 101 zurückzukehren???
> 
> Wusste garnicht dass das geht....
> 
> ...





Spoiler



klar, reinmarschiert von dem komischen neuem aufseher angebabelt worden, der hat auf mich geschosen, ich hab ihn umgelegt, gehe zu Amata und die schickt mich dann sofort nach drausen weil ich dne aufseher getötet habe doof....


----------



## Peter-vom-Mond (16. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				tomtailer14 am 16.11.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> j0ch3n am 16.11.2008 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es heißt man kann beim 2ten mal immer noch die Wackelpuppe holen kann sie aber nirgens finden. Geht das überhaupt noch beim 2ten mal in voult 101?

LG s Peterle


----------



## rodi61 (16. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				j0ch3n am 15.11.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt schon einige Interessante Waffen gefunden....
> 
> Aber was ich mich frage habt ihr denn schon irgendwelche spezielle Rüstungen und Kleidung gefunden? Wenn ja wo???



Neben Vault 92 , in dem Nest wo die Todeskrallen rumlungern , irgenwas mit Old .... war der Name . Dort mußt du in nen Gullydeckel rein , da findest du außer weiteren Todeskrallen eine Power - Arzt Rüstung der Bruderschaft .    viel Spass
Kacke dass bei Lev 20 finito ist


----------



## Christian_1 (16. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hallo,

spiel jetzt wirklich schon ne weile, bin Level 19, aber eine bessere Energiewaffe als das Lasergewehr hab ich nicht gefunden. Hab nämlich Energiewaffen auf 100 weil ich fest der Meinung war es muss doch noch bessere Energiewaffen geben. Ok die Alienwaffe hab ich gefunden, aber die Munition dazu ist ja begrenzt.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich bessere Energiewaffen finde?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (16. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Christian_1 am 16.11.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich bessere Energiewaffen finde?





Spoiler



Plasmawaffen von den Enclave Soldiers/Officers. Bei der Arlington Library kam recht oft ein Enclave Dropship mit denen vorbei, die haben auch Tesla Armor.
Ausserdem gibts von Harkness in Rivet City ein besonderes Plasmagewehr, wenn man ihm erklärt, dass er ein Android ist.


----------



## digger234 (18. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

so nun wieder eine frage von mir. ich bin jetzt richtung vault 87 (?) unterwegs um das geek zu suchen. ich bin dabei auf so sendemasten mit zwei parabolantennen gestoßen, die von enklavesoldaten bewacht werden. was hat es damit aufsich? sprengen oder zerstören kann man die nicht. werden die noch relevant?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 18.11.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> so nun wieder eine frage von mir. ich bin jetzt richtung vault 87 (?) unterwegs um das geek zu suchen. ich bin dabei auf so sendemasten mit zwei parabolantennen gestoßen, die von enklavesoldaten bewacht werden. was hat es damit aufsich? sprengen oder zerstören kann man die nicht. werden die noch relevant?





Spoiler



Eklaven-Vorposten mit 2 Soldaten und einem Offizier? Falls ja, dann habe ich auch keinen Zweck entdecken können.
Evtl soll das die Ausbreitung des Einflusses der Enklave auf das Ödland der Hauptstadt verdeutlichen, wenn überall diese Vorposten errichtet werden.


----------



## digger234 (18. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 18.11.2008 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> digger234 am 18.11.2008 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das sind die. aber was solls, sind gute waffen,munition und panzerlieferanten


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hallo leutz ich hab da mal ne frage.

gibt es eigentlich in jedem ort auf der karte neue quests oder nur an bestimmten orten.hab nämlich nach nem bischen rumlaufen mitlerweile 25 orte entdeckt,aber diese noch nich komplett abgeklappert,und ich will möglichst alle quests machen die es gibt...


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.11.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leutz ich hab da mal ne frage.
> 
> gibt es eigentlich in jedem ort auf der karte neue quests oder nur an bestimmten orten.hab nämlich nach nem bischen rumlaufen mitlerweile 25 orte entdeckt,aber diese noch nich komplett abgeklappert,und ich will möglichst alle quests machen die es gibt...




weiß niemand was???


----------



## Anthile (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Es gibt nur an bestimmten Orten Quests, aber es gibt auch zahlreiche Zufallsereignisse die u.a. von dem Glückswert abhängig sind.


Komischerweise gibt es auch Quests, die zwar wie welche erscheinen, aber keinen Eintrag im Journal hinterlassen (Bug?). Wie beispielsweise die "Angelegenheit" in Andale oder das Aufspüren der Kinder in Rivet City.


----------



## stawacz79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 20.11.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nur an bestimmten Orten Quests, aber es gibt auch zahlreiche Zufallsereignisse die u.a. von dem Glückswert abhängig sind.
> 
> 
> Komischerweise gibt es auch Quests, die zwar wie welche erscheinen, aber keinen Eintrag im Journal hinterlassen (Bug?). Wie beispielsweise die "Angelegenheit" in Andale oder das Aufspüren der Kinder in Rivet City.




ja das is mir auch schon aufgefallen,fand ich ziemlich verwirrend,is irgendwie blöd gemacht,,,wenn man den ort verlässt und erstmal was anderes machen will(muni oder geld sammeln)weiß man später garnich mehr wo oder in welchem zusammenhang das war da ja nichts unter den aufgaben angezeigt wird. vieleicht kann ja irgend jemand der es KOMPLETT durch hatt mal die hotpoints im ganzen spiel beschreiben wo was zu tun ist,das fänd ich mal super    

mfg


----------



## digger234 (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

ich hab nun auch wieder eine frage, mich hat gestern ein sammler beschossen( die fahrenden händler). ich hab ihm aber vorher nix getan. kann das sein, das das an meinem eher schlechten karma wert liegt???
( P.S. ich hab gestern meine zweite alienwaffe gefunden juhuuuuuuu)


----------



## Anthile (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hat der Händler tatsächlich dich beschossen? Tatsächlich werden die ziemlich ziemlich oft von irgendwelchen Viechern angegriffen.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

weiß nun mitlerweile jemand ob das ein bug ist,das viele aufgaben garnicht als quests angezeigt und nicht im aufgabenbuch aufgelistet werden


----------



## SirYzerman (22. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

wo finde ich jene die sich um diesen billy wilks kümmern, nachdem man die quest mit den feuerameisen gemeistert hat
thx für hilfe und infos


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hab ne Mod endteckt,mit der man auch nach beendigung der Hauptquest weiter spielen kann

http://www.globalgameport.com/showthread.php?t=20909


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hab jetzt noch ne komplettkarte mit allen orten quests und hotpoints im spiel gefunden

http://planetfallout.gamespy.com/maps/1/Capital-Wasteland


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 22.11.2008 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt noch ne komplettkarte mit allen orten quests und hotpoints im spiel gefunden
> 
> http://planetfallout.gamespy.com/maps/1/Capital-Wasteland


bitte hör auf mit den crosspostings. ist ja schön, dass du dich so ins zeug legst, aber trotzdem haben wir hier regeln und crosspostings verstossen gegen die netiquette. zu recht, wie ich finde.


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				HanFred am 22.11.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 22.11.2008 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ups sorry,wollte nur helfen,,,was sind n crosspostings


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 22.11.2008 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ups sorry,wollte nur helfen,,,was sind n crosspostings


crosspostings sind kopierte oder inhaltsgleiche postings, die auf verschiedene threads verteilt werden.


			
				netiquette schrieb:
			
		

> Es genügt, ein Posting in ein Forum zu setzen. Ein und denselben Text in alle Foren zu schreiben ("crossposting") führt bei vielen Lesern zu Verärgerung. Crosspostings mit Werbung werden zudem von unseren Administratoren gelöscht.


wie gesagt: du postest nichts verwerfliches, daher kriegst du auch keine schimpfe von mir.  
aber regeln sind regeln und diese regel ist sicherlich sinnvoll.
die karte ist nützlich btw. es gibt zwar auch eine im Fallout Wiki, aber die ist nicht interaktiv.


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

juti dann weiß ick jetzt bescheid


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

kurze fragen, hoffe, die gab es nicht schon:


- wo kann ich eigentlich sicher+günstig pennen? bzw. ist das überhaupt sinnvoll außer zur regenerierung von TP? als mädel möcht ich ungern 120 KK inkl. "gesellschaft" bei moriarty ausgeben... 

- gibt es "öffnungszeiten" für läden, bzw. wo erfährt man die? kann man in zeitraffer warten, um die zeit zu überbrücken?

- eben ging ich vom superdupermart zurück zu der ersten stadt, da flog plötzlich ein alter bus oder wagon durch die luft, scheinbar grundlos, und landetet auf ner brücke. 1 minute später traf ich den hulk-artigen mutanten "onkel joe" - war der das, oder war der bus ein bug? oder nochmal was anderes?

- hab bei onkel joe alle gesprächsoptionen durch außer "gib mit alle sachen, sonst bist du dran" (was ich lieber sein lasse  ). er meint zum abschied "komm gerne wieder". frage allgmein: verstecken sich evtl. hinter "grau" markierten fragen nach ner weile wieder neue gespräche? zB "was gibt es neues in der stadt"? oder wird die frage, wenn es was neues gibt, wieder weiß?


thx


----------



## stawacz79 (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 23.11.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze fragen, hoffe, die gab es nicht schon:
> 
> 
> - wo kann ich eigentlich sicher+günstig pennen? bzw. ist das überhaupt sinnvoll außer zur regenerierung von TP? als mädel möcht ich ungern 120 KK inkl. "gesellschaft" bei moriarty ausgeben...
> ...




1:pennen kann man in megaton in seinem eigenen haus,is eigendlich gut um energie wieder voll zu machen und verletzungen zu heilen,kostet nix

2:läden haben meistens von ca 10-23 auf glaub ich,und man kann natürlich im zeitraffer warten

3:das kann auch eine explosion gewehsen sein,,wenn du auf ein wrack schießt dann macht es ziemlich bums,da fliegen ordentlich teile durch die gegend


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.11.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> 1:pennen kann man in megaton in seinem eigenen haus,is eigendlich gut um energie wieder voll zu machen und verletzungen zu heilen,kostet nix


 wann kriegt man das haus?  :-o 




> und man kann natürlich im zeitraffer warten


 und wie?  




> 3:das kann auch eine explosion gewehsen sein,,wenn du auf ein wrack schießt dann macht es ziemlich bums,da fliegen ordentlich teile durch die gegend


 hatte nicht geballert, auch keinen schuss oder so gehört...  

thx


----------



## Anthile (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 23.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.11.2008 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Den Quest mit der Atombombe machen, also entweder den Sheriff ansprechen (gut) oder Mr Burke in Moriartys Saloon (weniger gut).

2. T drücken

3. Vorm Super-Duper Mart ist immer viel Betrieb. Eyebots, Ameisen, Raider, Vicious Dogs, die Roboter mit Gatling und Raketenwerfer und ab und an mal eine Todeskralle.


----------



## Andy19 (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 23.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.11.2008 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Dein Haus Megaton, bekommst du nachdem du die Bombe entschärft hast (benötigt Sprengstoff-Skill min. 25). Ansonsten kannst du auch in den meisten Betten in "Häuser" außerhalb von Megaton schlafen. Der Besitzer sollte Vorzugweise tot sein.
2. Zeitraffer "T" drücken
3. Habe ich jetzt nicht gesehen, aber wenn du es nicht gewesen bist gibt nur wenige Gründe: a. Falle bzw. Mine ausgelöst oder
b. ein Anderer hat geschossen z.B.: Raketen, ...


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 23.11.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Den Quest mit der Atombombe machen, also entweder den Sheriff ansprechen (gut) oder Mr Burke in Moriartys Saloon (weniger gut).


 der sherrif is von burke umgebracht worden - krieg ich die bude trotzdem? mien sprengstoffskill war noch nicht hoch genug. 




> 3. Vorm Super-Duper Mart ist immer viel Betrieb. Eyebots, Ameisen, Raider, Vicious Dogs, die Roboter mit Gatling und Raketenwerfer und ab und an mal eine Todeskralle.


 naja, wie gesagt hab ich nix gehört. der bus schien von 30m entfernung einfach hochgesprungen zu sein... ^^


ps: ist die "waffenkammer" auch ein shop, oder nur ein lagerraum?


----------



## stawacz79 (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 23.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.11.2008 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eigendlich gleich am anfang,in megaton,einfach alle quests dort erledigen,welche das genau war weiß ich leider nichmehr,ich glaub das war die mit der atombombe die man entweder entschärfen kann oder man jagd die ganze stadt hoch,dazu musst du in die kneipe gehn wo der guhl an der bar steht,dort sitzt in den kleinem extra raum ein typ der dir anbietet die stadt hoch zu jagen,das machst du natürlich nicht und holst den sheriff,darauf hin töten die sich gegenseitig,und du bekommst das haus vom sheriff,glaub jedenfalls das es so war,ansonsten war es auf jedenfall eine aufgabe in megaton,einfach mal mit jedem reden

2:warten tut man mit T

3:dann weiß ich das leider auch nich....


----------



## stawacz79 (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

mist zu spät  

in der waffenkammer bekommt man dann die nächste große (buch)quest und man kann sachen kaufen


----------



## Anthile (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 23.11.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 23.11.2008 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Wenn der Sheriff tot ist, fungiert sein Sohn als vollständiger Ersatz. Im Haus des Sheriffs ist übrigens ein überaus praktischer Bobblehead... Ach ja, du kannst eventuell deinen Sprengstoff-Skill mit Drogen anheben, musst du mal gucken (bitte nicht zu hause nachmachen!).

2. Möglicherweise jemand mit einem Scharfschützengewehr.

3. Gute Frage, der scheint immer abgeschlossen zu sein. Da werde ich glatt mal reinschauen.


Edit: stawacz meint Craterside Supply, da wo Moira drin ist - und ich die Armory.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 23.11.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.11.2008 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah gut danke,die ganzen namen kann sich ja kein schwein merken  

in den lagerraum kommt man glaub ich nachdem man die quest von dem blonden mädel was sich sorgen um ihre familie macht erledigt hatt,ich hab die auch in der kneipe getroffen,die saß da am tisch


----------



## Schatzisuch (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 23.11.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> - wo kann ich eigentlich sicher+günstig pennen?
> 
> - eben ging ich vom superdupermart zurück zu der ersten stadt, da flog plötzlich ein alter bus oder wagon durch die luft, scheinbar grundlos, und landetet auf ner brücke
> 
> ...


Nur Betten wofür du bezahlt hast (oder im eigenen Haus), darfst du pennen und dich "erholen". Erholen heißt: man kriegt +10% Erfahrungspunkte für die ersten 12 Stunden. Alle anderen Betten regenerieren nur HP.

Das abgeschlossene Haus ist das eigene neue Haus (verlassenes Haus auf der Karte). In der Waffenkammer gibt es einen Kampf-Roboter und einige Waffen neben einem Computer. Lohnend fand ich den Besuch nicht gerade,

Wenn ein Bus weit geflogen ist, dann ist das ein Bug. Mir ist heute folgendes passiert: ich komme an einem hinten offenen Lastwagen vorbei (nähe Todeskrallenhöhle) und BÄÄM plötzlich schießt ein Körper da raus und landet irgendwo unter der Brücke  Ich denke, ein Raider hat mich gesehen und hat eine Granate geworfen (vllt. war der LKW vermint) wobei die wieder abgeprallt ist, sodass es ihm im engen Raum erwischt hat. 

Sehr schön war Vault 106 (die blauen Lichter, da sind Drogen nichts dagegen) und die " National Guard Armory" - dort wurde fieser weise ein Schalter versteckt, den ich zuerst nicht gesehen habe, sodass ich blöd durch den ganzen Komplex laufen musste. Die Belohnungen hinter der Tür ( 



Spoiler



kleine Waffen Bobble


 ) waren umso göttlicher. Es gibt neben etlichen Gewahren auch Granaten, Minigun und Raketenwerfer. Hinter einer weiteren Tür soll sich eine geheime Waffe verbergen. Und ein gemeiner Roboter schießt Laser und Raketen. Herausfordernd. 

Wer schmunzeln will, sollte die Republik von Dave besuchen und dort bei den Wahlen "nachhelfen" (Ecke-Nordosten der Karte)

Am Anfang des Spiels habe ich mich über vermeintlich kleine Anzahl an Händlern geärgert. Eigentlich gibt es diese massig: 4 wandernde Händler, Rivet City, Underworld, Vampirclan, Little Lamplight, Tenpenny Tower, Sklavenhändler nur um einige zu nennen. 

Manchmal werden die Dialogoptionen wieder weiß. Beispiel: der Händler hat nach 3 Tagen neue Waffen bekommen, dann wird "kann ich deine Waffen mal sehen?" wieder weiß...


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

jo, thx @all, hab gestern noch fleißig 3 stunden gezockt 

die ameisen sind erledigt, dazu hab ich auch den "vampir"clan gefunden und zu einer zusammenarbeit mit den siedlern auf der zertsörten brücke bewegt.

nun bin ich beim radiosender. weiß einer, wo das "labor" ist? hab einen der brüderschaft gefragt, wo ich etwas über deren power-rüstungen lernen kann. IM gebäude hab ich nix gefunden...


----------



## HanFred (24. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 24.11.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> nun bin ich beim radiosender. weiß einer, wo das "labor" ist? hab einen der brüderschaft gefragt, wo ich etwas über deren power-rüstungen lernen kann. IM gebäude hab ich nix gefunden...


das habe ich auch lange vergebens gesucht. es ist in der Citadel, die du später im storyverlauf betreten wirst und nicht vorher.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 24.11.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> nun bin ich beim radiosender. weiß einer, wo das "labor" ist? hab einen der brüderschaft gefragt, wo ich etwas über deren power-rüstungen lernen kann. IM gebäude hab ich nix gefunden...


Labor? Für welchen Auftrag denn? Grayditch-Ameisenplage? Dann ist das Labor im selben U-Bahn-System wie die Feuerameisen.


----------



## HanFred (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 25.11.2008 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 24.11.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das meint er nicht.
es wird einem in der radiostation gesagt, dass die, die einem den umgang mit power armor beibringen kann, sich im labor beim hauptquartier (oder so ähnlich) befände. das wird dummerweise erstmal nicht näher erläutert, ich habe auch erstmal eine weile gesucht. die Citadel, das hauptquartier der bruderschaft, kann man zu diesem zeitpunkt auf keinen fall betreten, man wird abgewiesen.


----------



## rodi61 (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



> Ansonsten kannst du auch in den meisten Betten in "Häuser" außerhalb von Megaton schlafen. Der Besitzer sollte Vorzugweise tot sein


In den " Betten bzw. Matratzen "würde ich im RL nich ma im Schutzanzug schlafen .In manchen liegen sogar noch die Leichen und man kann drin "pennen "
Das nur am Rande , ich hab was für unsere Waffenfreaks .
Hab in der Todeskrallenhöhle eine Wumme namens " Rache " gefunden , verschießt MF Zellen . War das beste was ich während meiner ca. 85 stündigen Spielzeit gefunden habe . Die Örtlichkeit heißt Todeskrallengebiet und is irgenwo W  / NW , kann leider keine genauere Angabe machen , da ich mein Spiel schon an meinen Nachkommen weitergegeben habe .


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				HanFred am 25.11.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 25.11.2008 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.k, das HQ hab ich eh noch nicht gefunden. dann dauert das wohl noch 


gestern hatte ich nen bug, der wohl auch auf der xbox auftritt: nach befreien der entführten von big town wollte ich den leuten da roboter reparieren, aber es sind keine da...  naja, hab nue geladen, wieder nix, dann hab ich stattdessen als gesprächsoption gewählt, dass ich beim angriff der mutanten selber mithelfe...


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hi,
kann sein dass das schon gefragt wurde, aber gibt es bei Fallout eine Funktion um seine Waffe einzustecken?Wie in Oblivion, lag da glaube ich standartmäßig auf F.

Bis jetzt habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, auch nicht unter Tastenbelegung.
Und es nervt wenn ich mit NPCs immer mit vorgehaltener Waffe reden muss...

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				ElMariachi1412 am 25.11.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> kann sein dass das schon gefragt wurde, aber gibt es bei Fallout eine Funktion um seine Waffe einzustecken?Wie in Oblivion, lag da glaube ich standartmäßig auf F.
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, auch nicht unter Tastenbelegung.
> ...



R lange drücken. wird auch am anfang kurz eingeblendet beim tutorial glaub ich


----------



## ElMariachi1412 (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 25.11.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ElMariachi1412 am 25.11.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok,super!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Blackout (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 25.11.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> gestern hatte ich nen bug, der wohl auch auf der xbox auftritt: nach befreien der entführten von big town wollte ich den leuten da roboter reparieren, aber es sind keine da...  naja, hab nue geladen, wieder nix, dann hab ich stattdessen als gesprächsoption gewählt, dass ich beim angriff der mutanten selber mithelfe...



Der Bug betrifft meines Wissens nach alle Versionen.


Es gibt noch eine dritte Lösung für Big Town 



Spoiler



Wenn du gut in Sprache bist, kannst du Red überzeugen dir mehr Geld zu geben, sie sagt dir dann, das sie damit eigentlich Medikamente kaufen wollte, das du es dir aber verdient hast.
Kommst du nun ein paar Tage später wieder, sind alle Bewohner von Big Town verschwunden und es lungern dort SuperMutanten rum *g*


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hallo leute ich hab ein problem in Kapitel 7: Wissenschaftliche Anstrengungen

so ich muss doch das tape nr 10 von meinem vater holen aus dem Jefferson Memorial,nun hab ich das problem das wenn ich da ankomme wo ich hin muss in dieser rundung,und auf die maschiene klicke,sag er mir nur "diese konsole ermöglicht die einspeisung zusätzlicher filtermedikamente" was kann ich da machen


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute ich hab ein problem in Kapitel 7: Wissenschaftliche Anstrengungen
> 
> so ich muss doch das tape nr 10 von meinem vater holen aus dem Jefferson Memorial,nun hab ich das problem das wenn ich da ankomme wo ich hin muss in dieser rundung,und auf die maschiene klicke,sag er mir nur "diese konsole ermöglicht die einspeisung zusätzlicher filtermedikamente" was kann ich da machen




kann mir niemand helfen??wollte gleich weiter spielen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst in dem Gebäude so Audiokassetten suchen. Es gibt mehrere Teile, du musst aber nur einen bestimmten finden, damits weiter geht - wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Die Konsole hat erst später eine Bedeutung.


----------



## Brumble (29. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 29.11.2008 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der Maschine kannst du garnichts machen. Zumindest konnte ich das nicht u. brauchte es auch nicht.
Hast du das Tape schon angehört? Glaub das 10. musst du hören.


----------



## digger234 (30. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hi, ich habe gestern nochein schönes scharfschützengewehr gefunden, nennt sich reservistengewehr, mach mehr schaden als ein normales modell.


----------



## Brumble (30. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 30.11.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich habe gestern nochein schönes scharfschützengewehr gefunden, nennt sich reservistengewehr, mach mehr schaden als ein normales modell.



Ja? Bei mir macht das Heckenschützen gleich viel Schaden wie das Reservisten u. Siegesgewehr. 40 DMG,alle 3 .


----------



## digger234 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Brumble am 30.11.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> digger234 am 30.11.2008 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok wenn du das sagst. ich hab nur meine alte flinte mit dem reservisten verglichen und das hatte einen höheren schaden.....kann natürlich auch am zustand des alten gewehrs gelegen haben. war dann doch schon mitten in der nacht und ich war da nicht mehr so aufnahmefähig


----------



## Blackout (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 01.12.2008 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Brumble am 30.11.2008 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann ich bestätigen, machen alle 3 voll repariert 40 Schaden.
Dafür hat das Reservisten Gewehr z.B. nur 3 statt 5 Schuss im Magazin.


----------



## Schatzisuch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Blackout am 01.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> digger234 am 01.12.2008 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Reservistengewehr hat einen erhöhten Bonus für kritische Treffer, während das Siegesgewehr dazu führt, dass Gegner kurz ohnmächtig werden, wenn ein kritischer Treffer verursacht wurde.  


Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit an das Gewehr "Wanda" zu kommen, ohne zu cheaten? 

Im technischen Museum gibt es einen schweren Bug. Wenn man die falsche Reihenfolge der Computer anwählt, kriegt man die versteckte Belohnung nicht (Raketen, Granaten, es startet eine Mini-Quest) Was übrigens an einem miserablen Gamedesign der Karte liegt, weil der erste Computer schön in einer Kabine versteckt ist.


----------



## Blackout (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Schatzisuch am 01.12.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Im technischen Museum gibt es einen schweren Bug. Wenn man die falsche Reihenfolge der Computer anwählt, kriegt man die versteckte Belohnung nicht (Raketen, Granaten, es startet eine Mini-Quest) Was übrigens an einem miserablen Gamedesign der Karte liegt, weil der erste Computer schön in einer Kabine versteckt ist.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, hab glatt das erste Terminal übersehen und die anderen 002 und 003 gelöst und anschließend das erste gesucht und gelöst und bekam die Belohnung trotzdem.
Reihenfolge ist egal!
Nur wenn du 1x etwas falsche eingibst, wird der Safe für immer gesperrt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Blackout am 01.12.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schatzisuch am 01.12.2008 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wo kriegst man denn die belohnung? ich hab 3 terminals "gelöst", aber dann keinen weiteren gefunden...


noch ne frage zu terminals und türen: kann man mit irgendwas kurzzeitig seinen skill erhöhen, damit man es wenigstens versuchen "darf"?


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hallo leute mal ne frage,wie bekomm ich den superbehemot in den evergreen mills aus seinem käfig????


----------



## Anthile (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute mal ne frage,wie bekomm ich den superbehemot in den evergreen mills aus seinem käfig????





Du musst die Generatoren davor zerstören. Zwei oder drei Schüsse sollten reichen. Aber vorsicht, die explodieren danach.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 01.12.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 01.12.2008 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast (und bei allen Terminals die korrekte (



Spoiler



Prim-


)Zahl gefunden hast), dann kannst du den Safe, den es im Gebäude gibt, öffnen. Dort (oder im Terminal davor, weiss nicht mehr), ist dann der Hinweis, wo die Belohnung 



Spoiler



Xuanlong-Sturmgewehr


 zu finden ist.

Die Belohnung gibt es dann:


Spoiler



Im Imbisswagen 20m südlich der Metrostation Jury Street bei den Überresten von Prime, dem Auftraggeber.





> noch ne frage zu terminals und türen: kann man mit irgendwas kurzzeitig seinen skill erhöhen, damit man es wenigstens versuchen "darf"?


Du kannst es mit Buffout, Mentats oder etwas ähnlichem probieren. Durch Konsum einer dieser Drogen war ich auch in der Lage die Bombe zu entschärfen, weil meine Fähigkeit ohne die Droge nicht ausreichte.

Wenn euer Zahnarzt mal eine Fahne hat, dann steigerte er durch Alkohol nur sein Talent! Also, keine Sorge!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Servus Leute.

Ich hab zwei Fragen, vielleicht weiß ja jemand Hilfe.

Erstens: Ich hab mich entschieden Pradise Falls auzulöschen. Aber sobald ich das Feuer eröffne greifen mich auch die Sklaven an. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?

Zweitens: Ich hab schon was weiß ich wie viele Schuss für die 44er Magnum. Aber wo findet man diese Wumme? 

Danke für die Tipps...


----------



## Kaeksch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 02.12.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Leute.
> 
> Ich hab zwei Fragen, vielleicht weiß ja jemand Hilfe.
> 
> ...




1.: da war icn noch nich mal, bin aber schon durch
2.: die findet man im Laufe des Spiels sehr oft. Spiel halt noch ein wenig. Sollte es aber auch zu kaufen geben.


----------



## der-jo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 02.12.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das zum einen, und es gibt noch eine waffe die 0.44er verwendet...


----------



## Kaeksch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 02.12.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> das zum einen, und es gibt noch eine waffe die 0.44er verwendet...



Echt? Welche denn?


----------



## Mothman (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 02.12.2008 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lincolns Repetiergewehr .. eigentlich ein Questitem. Ich habe den aber behalten, weil das Gewehr richtig reinhaut. Ich glaube das hat auch die .44er Munition.

EDIT:
Habe mal eine Questfrage:


Spoiler



Ich bin jetzt in Oasis bei Harold dem Typen im Baum. Ich bin auch schon bei seinem Herz und habe 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Sein Wachstum beschleunigen
2. Sein Wachstum stoppen
3. Sein Herz vernichten

Welche Konsequenzen bzw. Belohnungen haben die jeweiligen Möglichkeiten? Hat schon mal jemand alle durchprobiert?


----------



## der-jo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 02.12.2008 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das von mothman genannte repetiergewehr... haut ordentlich rein 
ich weiß nicht ob es stärker ist als die 44er, aber es sieht auf jeden fall cooler aus 

aber ich denke die skillung entscheidet, je nachdem ob Revolverheld oder Kommando

ich habs jetzt seit etwa 10 stunden auf sehr schwer stehen, und außer das einmal 2 Todeklrallen meinen Ghoul betatscht haben ging es viel zu einfach 

und wofür ist diese komische Gedankenwaffe? hatte die auf einmal dabei, kein plan woher, denke beim plündern gefunden...


----------



## Mothman (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 02.12.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> und wofür ist diese komische Gedankenwaffe? hatte die auf einmal dabei, kein plan woher, denke beim plündern gefunden...


Meinst du das Mesmotron, oder so ähnlich? Falls "ja", das ist von den Sklavenhändlern. Damit kannst du Leute "versklaven" und die verkaufen. Müsste alles  in deinen Notizen stehen.
Falls "nein", dann nichts für ungut.


----------



## Schatzisuch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Blackout am 01.12.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schatzisuch am 01.12.2008 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es heute ausprobiert mit einem altem Save und es lief einwandfrei   In sofern - Tschuldigung? ^^

Kennt ihr das - weil Fallout so schöne Ladezeiten hat, ärgert man sich bei anderen Spielen, die weniger stark den PC Beanspruchen gleich doppelt, laaangsame Ladebalken :o 



> Zweitens: Ich hab schon was weiß ich wie viele Schuss für die 44er Magnum. Aber wo findet man diese Wumme?


Es gibt eine Quest Reihe von Agatha (grobe Richtung: Minenfeld)! Und bitte sie nach der Beendigung liebevoll um eine Belohnung. 

Du könntest sie auch einem NPC stehlen, wie Billy Creel. Dazu muss man ihm die Waffe entweder wegschießen und vor ihm aufheben oder sich an ihn ranschleichen, seine Munition nehmen und ihm eine beliebige Waffe geben (z.b. Nahkampf) - danach sollte man Billy leicht schlagen, sodass er seine Waffe mangels Munition ins Inventar legt... man kann sie danach stehlen (mit einem Steahtboy geht es ganz gut) Natürlich sollte man dabei nicht beim Klauen erwischt werden und einige Nächte schlafen, bis die Bewohner Megatons deine Sünden vergessen


----------



## Blackout (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 11.11.2008 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir war der Bauplan für den Rock-It Launcher, 300 Kronkorken und ein Holoband von meinem Vater drin


----------



## der-jo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Blackout am 03.12.2008 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da fragt man sich, wieso das Spiel so leicht ist, und trotzdem solch starke Hilfestellung geleistet wird... Ich mein wenns knackig schwer wäre,ok. Aber es ist so ja schon fast zu einfach...


----------



## Mothman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				der-jo am 03.12.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich mein wenns knackig schwer wäre,ok. Aber es ist so ja schon fast zu einfach...


Ich finde auch, dass das Spiel zu einfach ist. Es gab bisher im ganzen Spiel nur 2-4 schwere Gegner, der Rest ist ungefährlich. Habe es zwar noch nicht durch, bin aber schon so schnell auf Stufe 20 gewesen, da hatte ich noch nicht mal die ganze Karte aufgedeckt.


----------



## Blackout (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Mothman am 03.12.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 03.12.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen, hab grad die Hauptstory durch und kann jetzt dank Mod weiterspielen, aber irgendwie ist der Anreiz weg weil es nie wirklich schwer war.
Mit entsprechend hohen Skills und Unique Waffen sind alle Gegner bei 1 - 2 Kopftreffern hinüber.
Hab irgendwie grad ein Tief erreicht, wollte eigentlich den Rest des Ödlandes erkunden und entdecken aber jetzt wo die Hauptstory durch ist und die war ja noch nicht einmal wirklich schwer, ist jetzt die Luft raus :/


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

also, ich find es bisher nicht Zu leicht...  ich hab auf energiewaffen geskillt, und mit level 10/11 hatte ich schon arg zu kämpfen bei der mission mit den rangern (vom krankenhaus ins hotel aufs dach). vor allem als ich danach dann ins rangerlager wollte: ellenlange touren durch kanalisationen usw. - ich hatte NICHTS mehr zum heilen dabei und nur noch 30TP, hab dann mit 2 mal neuladen ein paar mutanten gerade so geschafft (anlocken in eine mine - nur mit waffe wär das nix geworden) und dann auf so nem alten bettlaken in einer nische eines u-bahnschachtes gepennt zwecks heilung...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 03.12.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich find es bisher nicht Zu leicht...  ich hab auf energiewaffen geskillt, und mit level 10/11 hatte ich schon arg zu kämpfen bei der mission mit den rangern (vom krankenhaus ins hotel aufs dach). vor allem als ich danach dann ins rangerlager wollte: ellenlange touren durch kanalisationen usw. - ich hatte NICHTS mehr zum heilen dabei und nur noch 30TP, hab dann mit 2 mal neuladen ein paar mutanten gerade so geschafft (anlocken in eine mine - nur mit waffe wär das nix geworden) und dann auf so nem alten bettlaken in einer nische eines u-bahnschachtes gepennt zwecks heilung...


Naaa, hast du auch jeden Stein umgedreht und jeden Spind geöffnet?  
Also an Stimpaks oder Munition mangelt's mir nicht, bin da sehr penibel


----------



## Blackout (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 03.12.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Naaa, hast du auch jeden Stein umgedreht und jeden Spind geöffnet?
> Also an Stimpaks oder Munition mangelt's mir nicht, bin da sehr penibel




Also bei mir auch nicht, obwohl ich regelmäßig Stimpaks nutze und niemals kaufe, hab ich im Moment trotzdem einen Vorrat von über 300 Stück dabei...
Es stimmt schon, mit Level 10 oder 11 ist die Ranger Mission echt schwer, auf Level 20 ist dann alles aber wirklich Easy Mode.
Selbst die normale Plasmapistole killt die Supermutanten mit 2 bis 3 Kopfschüssen und aus dem Schleichen heraus sogar meist nur mit einem.

Wenn du Sprengstoff ausgeskillt hast und dazu das 3stufige Perk Abbruchexperte hast das pro Stufe 20% Explosivschadensbonus gibt kannst du jeden Supermutanten aus dem Schleichen heraus mit einer Handgranate oder später mit einer Plasmagranate töten 
Hingegen der normale Raktetenwerfer ist der letzte Müll, trotz Skill auf 100 und Stufe 3 Abbruchexperte brauch ich 4 - 5 Raketen pro Supermutant...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 03.12.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Naaa, hast du auch jeden Stein umgedreht und jeden Spind geöffnet?
> Also an Stimpaks oder Munition mangelt's mir nicht, bin da sehr penibel


 also, ich hatte zwischendurch MASSEN an stimpaks und nahrung (massen sind für mioch um die 30-40 stück) , aber die kämpfe haben sehr gezehrt, und dann hab ich nix mehr gefunden... ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein charakter auch eher auf "softskills" ist, d.h. ich werde leicht verletzt, hab nicht viele TP und kann wenig tragen   

zB ich komm um die ecke, 2 mutys, einer mit minigun, da hab ich schnell mal von 100% nur noch 20% TP übrig, bis ich die beiden erledigt hab.


auch geld ist mangelware. an ein einrichten meines heimes kann ich im traum nicht denken, stimpaks kaufen, da kann ich mir maximal 10 stück leisten nach jeweils 2 stunden spielzeit


----------



## Blackout (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 03.12.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> zB ich komm um die ecke, 2 mutys, einer mit minigun, da hab ich schnell mal von 100% nur noch 20% TP übrig, bis ich die beiden erledigt hab.



Du Mädchen    

Schleichen auf einem hohen Level, Wahrnehmung hoch und du siehst die Gegner schon lange bevor sie dich sehen und dann kannst du sie locker mit kritischen Treffern aus dem Schleichen heraus umnieten!
Gerade im niedrigen Levelbereich hilft das ungemein!

Edit: Stimpaks kaufen.,.. einfach jeden Medizinkasten leeren reicht vollkommen, selbst bei exorbitantem Verbrauch.
Ansonsten Hauptquest soweit spielen bis du die Powerrüstungen tragen kannst 

Muss aber zugeben das bei mir Geld auch Mangelware ist, weil ich exotische Munition (44er, 308er, Mikrofusionszellen fürs Plasmagewehr) bevorzuge und davon immer Massen kaufen muss *g*

Achja, 44er Munition für die Desert Dragon (Desert Eagle Mod).

Edit2: Kein Geld, hm ja, eigentlich müsste ich nur mal die 10 Tonnen Waffen aus meiner Wohnung in Megaton zu Geld machen.... aber hm.. nöööö!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Blackout am 03.12.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.12.2008 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja schön, ich hatte aber halt bei meinem charakter schleichen nicht grad hoch geskillt - wer ahnt denn so was... als klassischer rollenspieler is schleichen für mich ne "diebes"kunst, und dieb wollte ich nicht  




> Edit: Stimpaks kaufen.,.. einfach jeden Medizinkasten leeren reicht vollkommen, selbst bei exorbitantem Verbrauch.


 also, mir reichen die GERADE so... da is ja meisten unr EIN pak dirn...


----------



## Mothman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 03.12.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> auch geld ist mangelware. an ein einrichten meines heimes kann ich im traum nicht denken, stimpaks kaufen, da kann ich mir maximal 10 stück leisten nach jeweils 2 stunden spielzeit


Es gibt viel, womit man Handel kann und richtig viel Kohle machen kann. Spezielle NPC begehren auch spezielle Items. 


Spoiler



Es gibt z.B. Vampire, die ein Dorf angreifen. Wenn man geschickt ist, kann man aushandeln, dass man ihnen statdessen Blutpakete verkauft. 
Ein NPC gibt z.B. viel Geld für Zuckerbomben. 
Die Sklavenhändler geben viel Geld für .. na klar Sklaven.
Man muss halt auch ein wenig handeln, und "farmen", um an Geld zu kommen.



Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Waffen, die etwas spezieller sind und die ich häufiger nutze. Habe ich entweder gefunden, oder hergestellt. Den einen oder anderen Neuling bei FO3 kann das evtl noch beeindrucken.^^
Mein Waffen-Arsenal umfasst selbstverständlich noch einiges mehr. Aber ich will ja nicht mehr angeben, als es nötig ist.   

*Der Harrystutzen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lincolns Repetiergewehr*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heckenschützengewehr*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mesmetron*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sydneys 10mm "Ultra" SMG*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Todeskrallen-Handschuh*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fisto!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gleisgwehr*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kronkorkenmine*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*44er Magnun mit Zielvorrichtung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 
Noch in Mini-Tipp zum Geldverdienen:
Nimm ALLES an Munition mit, was du findest. Egal, ob du sie brauchst oder nicht. Die wiegt ja nichts. Munition kann man so viel mit sich rumschleppen, wie man will. Hat man erstmal ein paar tausend Schuss zusammen, ergibt das bei einem freundlichen Händler schon einen Batzen Geld.


----------



## Anthile (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Also wenn ihr mal Nervenkitzel haben wollt, müsst ihr den Fokus auf Nahkampf legen.
Ich bin zwar mit meinem ersten Charakter noch nicht ganz durch, aber der ist total imba.
Mein zweiter Charakter dagegen ist die Geißel des Ödlands und mordet und plündert durch die Weltgeschichte. Mit dem Deathclaw Gauntlet und der Ghulmaske sieht er auch entsprechend aus. Allerdings habe ich mit dem das eher zweifelhafte Talent in beinahe ausweglose Situationen zu geraten. Grad mal auf Level 6 und schon eine Todeskralle (durch die ich das Gauntlet erworben hab), einen Behemoth (~300 Schuss mit der Laserpistole) und ein fieses Regulatorenteam (Magnums!) das einfach mal so in einer Ruine südlich vom Tenpenny-Tower rumstand. Da musste ich dann sämtliche Granaten und Quickloads verballern, da die mich durchlöchert hatten, bevor ich auch nur einen mit meiner Kralle niedermachen konnte.
Die Dartgun hat hier aber enorm geholfen.
Naja, demnächst werd ich mal schauen ob es mit dem Iron Fist-Perk einfacher wird. Gegen normale Raider habe ich keine Probleme, da fliegen selbst mit normalen Schlagringen die Köpfe und Arme durch die Gegend (klarer Abzug bei der Atmosphäre  ).


Aber böse zu sein lohnt sich schon - die Vernichtung von Megaton ist einer der atmosphärischten Momente in meiner (recht umfangreichen) Spielerkarriere und selten habe ich mich nach einer Handlung in einem Videospiel so mies gefühlt. Ganz groß, Bethesda!


Zusatz: @Mothman: Harrystutzen?    Ist das das Ding von Dave, aus dem Safe?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Mothman am 03.12.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.12.2008 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, das ist mir klar, aber was will ich mir bitte großartig von dem erlös der vielleicht wenn es hochkommt 20 blutbeuteln und 10 zuckerbomben, die ich VIELLEICHT nicht unbedingt selber zweck heilung hätte benutzen müssen, kaufen können? 

oft is man ja auch in einer bösen situation, aus der man nicht mal eben schnellreisen kann, um neue dinge zu kaufen.

zudem wie gesagt: ich hab wenig "stärke", d.h. ich muss sowieso dauernd wohl oder übel rel. wertvolle dinge einfach fallenlassen....

vlt. lass ich mal ein paar dinge in meinem haus und geh dann nochmal ins inzwischen bereinigte krankenhaus+hotel, da müßten geschätzt noch mind. 15 miniguns rumliegen, die ich verkaufen könnte...


----------



## der-jo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 03.12.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen normale Raider habe ich keine Probleme, da fliegen selbst mit normalen Schlagringen die Köpfe und Arme durch die Gegend (klarer Abzug bei der Atmosphäre  ).


jup, hab einen auf nahkampf, also nicht waffenlos, und der haut schon alles um. mutanten sind kein prob, mit stärke ausdauer auf 10


> Zusatz: @Mothman: Harrystutzen?    Ist das das Ding von Dave, aus dem Safe?



ja, genau das ist der harrystutzen.

aber wie macht man den Todeskrallen handschuh? ich mein todeskrallen hab ich ohne ende...


----------



## Mothman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 03.12.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das ist mir klar, aber was will ich mir bitte großartig von dem erlös der vielleicht wenn es hochkommt 20 blutbeuteln und 10 zuckerbomben, die ich VIELLEICHT nicht unbedingt selber zweck heilung hätte benutzen müssen, kaufen können?


Naja, ein paar mehr solltest du schon finden.^^ Aber es gibt ja auch andere Items, diese waren nur Beispiele.



> oft is man ja auch in einer bösen situation, aus der man nicht mal eben schnellreisen kann, um neue dinge zu kaufen.
> 
> zudem wie gesagt: ich hab wenig "stärke", d.h. ich muss sowieso dauernd wohl oder übel rel. wertvolle dinge einfach fallenlassen....


Zur Not kann man sich auch mit Buffout stärker machen und die Abhängigkeit in Kauf nehmen. Beim nächsten Doktor lässt man sich dann wieder von der Sucht befreien.



> vlt. lass ich mal ein paar dinge in meinem haus und geh dann nochmal ins inzwischen bereinigte krankenhaus+hotel, da müßten geschätzt noch mind. 15 miniguns rumliegen, die ich verkaufen könnte...


Und dann denke dran, die nicht einzeln zu verkaufen, sondern sie zusammenzufügen und lieber instandgesetzte Waffen zu verkaufen. Die bringen wesentlich mehr ein. Reparatur-Skill natürlich vorausgesetzt.

EDIT: 
Rezept für die Todeskralle:


Spoiler



Das Rezept findet man bei Bannon in Rivet City
Todeskrallen-Klaue, Stützbandage, Ledergürtel, Wunderkleber


----------



## Anthile (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hm, also der beste Weg an Geld zu kommen ist ganz einfach die Raider-Rüstungen zusammenzureparieren. Die kann man dann immer für ~120 verkaufen. Mein erster Charakter hat dadurch etwa 4000 auf der hohen Kante und bis auf den Flammenwerfer hab ich überhaupt keine Munition verkauft. Ich haba uch schon mein Haus schon komplett ausgebaut.
Übrigens ist doch Alkohol besser geeignet als das teure Buffout und Abhängigkeiten kann man auch selber mit dem Infirmary heilen, sehr zu empfehlen, spart viel Geld.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Blackout am 03.12.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, 44er Munition für die Desert Dragon (Desert Eagle Mod).




Wo gibts denn die?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 03.12.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 03.12.2008 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuka Cola, aufbereitetes Wasser und diverse andere Nahrungsmittel bringen doch auch TP und die gibt's doch in Massen, Verstrahlung hin oder her  

Edit:
du kannst ja nicht soviel mit dir rumschleppen...


----------



## digger234 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

also ich hab heute wohl eine der schrägsten quests gemacht, die in oasis.  waren bisher die kauzigsten typen, in einer welt voll komischer käuze. aber was mich interessieren würde ist, was passiert, wenn man die eine oder andere optionale lösung wählt? hat das einer von euch mal gemacht und hat es später auswirkungen?


----------



## Mothman (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 08.12.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab heute wohl eine der schrägsten quests gemacht, die in oasis.  waren bisher die kauzigsten typen, in einer welt voll komischer käuze. aber was mich interessieren würde ist, was passiert, wenn man die eine oder andere optionale lösung wählt? hat das einer von euch mal gemacht und hat es später auswirkungen?


Die Frage hatte ich hier auch schon mal gestellt. Die wurde aber nicht beantwortet. Ich habe nur eine Möglichkeit ausprobiert und zwar habe ich das Wachstum gestoppt. Wieviel XP es als Belohnung gab, weiß ich nicht, da ich schon Stufe 20 hatte. Als Item habe ich nur eine lächerliche Rakete für den Raketenwerfer bekommen und irgendwelche Konsequenzen bzw. Reaktionen, außer "Danke" und "mit der Entscheidung müssen wir leben", habe ich nicht feststellen können.
Wenn man den Baum verbrennt, bekommt man auf jeden Fall Karma-Abzug. Das habe ich mal gemacht mit dem Flammenwerfer, habe dir Quest dann aber nicht beendet, sondern habe vorher neu geladen. Ich weiß also nicht, was es dort für Belohnungen gibt.
Eine Folge-Quest oder dergleichen ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht rausgesprungen.


----------



## digger234 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

so liebe freunde der gepflegten endzeitunterhaltung, ich hab nun auch noch mal ein paar fragen. ich streife seit einiger zeit recht ziellos ( gewollt) durch fallout und bin auf ein paar rätsel gestoßen. zum einen habe ich in einem satelitenturm im nordwesten ganz oben unter der sat-schüssel ein terminal gefunden, das ein notprogramm mit name hochwasser ( oder so ähnlich) startet. aber in den restlichen sattürmen hab ich dazu nix gefunden. weiß einer was es damit aufsich hat? dann eine fraage zur schlüsselquest in underworld, ich hab die schlüssel abgegeben, aber erst später gelesen, das ich damit durch die tür in fort constantin komme, frage dazu, treffe ich den ghul vor dem fort oder bleibt der verschwunden? und zwei hab ich noch, zum einen soll ich von den armeisen einen trank holen, einen liebestrank für eine in rivet city, die den kirchenheini verführen will. aber alle armeisen die ich bisher gekillt habe, haben sowas nicht dabei. und zum anderen hab ich hier von einer quest mit rangern gelesen, aber die jungs und mädels noch nciht gefunden, wo sollen die den sein??
als dann auf eine strahlende zukunft


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 12.12.2008 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> und zum anderen hab ich hier von einer quest mit rangern gelesen, aber die jungs und mädels noch nciht gefunden, wo sollen die den sein??
> als dann auf eine strahlende zukunft


 also, 



Spoiler



du findest die schwer verletzte anführerin in underworld beim doc. du musst es dann irgendwie schaffen, dass der doc sie aufweckt, damit du die quest dann bekommst. diese besteht dann darin, dass du zu einem alten hospital gehen musst, von dort über eine rampe in ein hotel. dort auf dem dach sind die ranger. nimm aber viel muni mit, da wimmelt es echt von mutys en masse...


----------



## digger234 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 12.12.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> digger234 am 12.12.2008 08:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super danke, alle orte die da erwähnt wurden hab ich schon gefunden und auch das mädel beim dok, nun muß ich das nurnoch zu einem sinnvollen ganzen zusammenfügen


----------



## macskull (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Weiß zufällig einer, wo der Wassermann in Megaton hin geht, dem man Altmetall verkaufen kann?
Irgendwie ist der seit über einer Woche nicht mehr in seinem Turm!


----------



## Anthile (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				macskull am 14.12.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß zufällig einer, wo der Wassermann in Megaton hin geht, dem man Altmetall verkaufen kann?
> Irgendwie ist der seit über einer Woche nicht mehr in seinem Turm!




Der ist bei mir auch einfach nach einer Weile verschwunden. 
Du kannst aber das Altmetall auch in der Unterwelt gegen Medikamente eintauschen. Nicht so lukrativ, aber besser als gar nix.
Es gibt auch noch eine Roboter-Karawane die einem das Altmetall zu einem ganz guten Kurs abkauft.


----------



## BlackDead (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Für welche Waffe braucht man eigentlich die Pfeile als Munition und wo finde ich die entspreche Bauanleitung?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 14.12.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> macskull am 14.12.2008 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir war der häufig nicht in seiner hütte, aber irgendwann hab ich ihn doch gefunden.

inzwischen müßte megaton schon funktionstüchtige, aufwendige brunnenanlagen haben, so viel altmetall hab ich dem gebracht


----------



## Anthile (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				BlackDead am 15.12.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Für welche Waffe braucht man eigentlich die Pfeile als Munition und wo finde ich die entspreche Bauanleitung?




Für die Dartgun. Die verschießt vergiftete Pfeile die die Beine des Ziels sofort verkrüppeln (ich glaube lediglich für einen bestimmten Zeitraum, aber solang hat das keiner überlebt..).

Eine Anleitung kann man im Tenpenny Tower kaufen. Müsste der Typ sein, der dir auch den Ghul-Quest gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 15.12.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anleitung kann man im Tenpenny Tower kaufen. Müsste der Typ sein, der dir auch den Ghul-Quest gibt.



kriegt man da eigentlich ne folgequest oder wenigstens ein bett? hab die ghuls erledigt, da die trotz meiner herausragenden softssklills (sprache, charme und der körper einer gewandten 21jähirigen rebellin) keinerlei option ließen, es friedlich zu lösen...  und tenpenny sitzt nur in seinem stuhl und bedankt sich nicht mal....


----------



## Anthile (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Herbboy am 15.12.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 15.12.2008 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bett kriegst du nur, wenn du Megaton auslöschst. In der Tat lässt sich der Quest auf viele verschiedene Weisen lösen.

1. Du überredest die Einwohner vom Tower, dass sie die Ghule einziehen lassen. (Nett)

2. Du bringst die Ghule einfach um. (Neutral bis böse)

3. Du lässt die Ghule den Tower überrennen und sämtliche Einwohner töten. (Richtig böse!)


Tenpenny selbst hat mit dem Quest eigentlich nicht viel am Hut.
(Hatte eigentlich noch wer die Szene, wo Tenpenny an der Brüstung des Turms steht und mit einem Scharfschützengewehr auf irgendwelche Leute schießt?  )


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 15.12.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bett kriegst du nur, wenn du Megaton auslöschst.


 wie jetzt? wenn ich die a-bombe damals gezündet hätte, als so ein fremder in megaton war mit dem auftrag, dann hätt ich im tower ein bett bekommen? oder gibt es ne neue quest seitens tenpenny?

kann man nicht mal ein bett mieten?




> Tenpenny selbst hat mit dem Quest eigentlich nicht viel am Hut.
> (Hatte eigentlich noch wer die Szene, wo Tenpenny an der Brüstung des Turms steht und mit einem Scharfschützengewehr auf irgendwelche Leute schießt?  )


 nee, aber ich war auch immer nur nachts bei ihm


----------



## BlackDead (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 15.12.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tenpenny selbst hat mit dem Quest eigentlich nicht viel am Hut.
> (Hatte eigentlich noch wer die Szene, wo Tenpenny an der Brüstung des Turms steht und mit einem Scharfschützengewehr auf irgendwelche Leute schießt?  )




Leider nein ich habe Tenpenny im Auftrag für diesen einen Ghul in Underworld erschossen, aber ich habe mir vorher immerhin noch ein paar Kronkorken  vom ihm bekommen damit ich ihn am Leben lassen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich habe auch ein paar Fragen:
1. Kann man in Megaton mit dem oben (draußen) stehenden Wächer sprechen ? Wie kann man ihn erreichen ?
2. Ist die Waffenkammer überhaupt einmal offen (Armory) ?
3. Wie kann ich die Bewohner des Tenpenny - Towers überzeugen, dass die Ghule ihre Nachbarn werden ? Ms. Lancaster weigert sich; Tenpenny reagiert nicht. Wahrscheinlich muss ich sie entweder durch die Nottür (habe den Schlüssel, aber kann nicht öffnen) einlassen oder sie erschießen.

Megaton habe ich allerdings als erfahrener CRPGer erst nach einem Monat satt gehabt - nachdem ich alle verfügbaren Quests erledigt hatte. Die Stadt hatte ihre Schuldigkeit getan - und ich musste für einen anderen Ruf sorgen - von sehr gut (Paladin/Kreuzritter) auf Böse (Beschmutzer)    Darauf habe ich die Bombe gezündet. Die o.g. Fragen 1 und 2 interessieren mich trotzdem noch.


----------



## macskull (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

3. Wie kann ich die Bewohner des Tenpenny - Towers überzeugen, dass die Ghule ihre Nachbarn werden ? Ms. Lancaster weigert sich; Tenpenny reagiert nicht. Wahrscheinlich muss ich sie entweder durch die Nottür (habe den Schlüssel, aber kann nicht öffnen) einlassen oder sie erschießen.

Also, Tenpenny nennt dir die Namen derer die du überzeugen sollst, anschließend, oder davor, wenn du die Namen schon kennst, wer die Personen sind, gehst du hin und redest mit ihnen, bis du an eine Stelle kommst an der du Sprache einsetzen musst. Dabei musst du sicherstellen, dass du sie überzeugst, deshalb mein Tip: 
Bevor du ein Gespräch anfängst speichern, wenn es scheitert laden und so weiter, irgendwann ist das Glück dir hold und du überzeugst ihn/sie, dann weiter zum nächsten. Wichtig, wenn du dich mit einem nein abspeisen lässt, funktioniert diese Questoption (meiner Meinung) nach nicht mehr, also Vorsicht und Speichern.
Hast du alle überzeugt, rauf zu Tennpenny, dann zu den Ghulen und fertig.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen, bei den anderen Dingen kann ich dich leider im Moment auch nicht weiterbringen!


----------



## mmcc0810 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hi all,

würde gerne wissen wieviel (erfüllte) Aufgaben und wieviel (zu endeckte) Orte es in dem Spiel gibt.
Bin derzeit bei 14 erfüllte Aufgaben und 53 endeckten Orten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kaeksch (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				mmcc0810 am 18.12.2008 07:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> würde gerne wissen wieviel (erfüllte) Aufgaben und wieviel (zu endeckte) Orte es in dem Spiel gibt.
> Bin derzeit bei 14 erfüllte Aufgaben und 53 endeckten Orten.
> ...



Dann hast du noch ne Menge zu tun. Weiß nich wieviel Orte und Aufgaben es gibt aber auf den Fanseiten gibts die komplette Karte zum einsehen. Is verdammt viel.


----------



## digger234 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Kaeksch am 18.12.2008 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> mmcc0810 am 18.12.2008 07:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab es gestern erstmal abgeschlossen und um die 130 orte entdeckt ( aber orte wie Rockwell?? tauchen gar nicht auf) und um die 30 aufgaben, auch da tauchen manche im questlock nicht auf.
all in ein saugeiles spiel, auch wenn ich nie rausgefunden habe, wie man was in die luft sprengt und auch nicht 30 nuke cola quantum flaschen gefunden habe ( hab ein teil vor erhalten der quest schon getrunken)


----------



## Anthile (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Was genau meinst du mit "etwas in die Luft sprengen"?


----------



## Kaeksch (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 18.12.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau meinst du mit "etwas in die Luft sprengen"?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. 
Die Quantum Flaschen soll man doch an den 3 Auslieferungsorten finden. Hab die Aufgabe allerdings nich zu Ende gemacht und war auch nich an allen 3 Orten. Ansonsten findet man hier und dort ja öffter mal welche. Sollten auf jeden bei weitem mehr als 30 Flaschen zu finden sein.


----------



## digger234 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Kaeksch am 18.12.2008 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 18.12.2008 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zum in die luft sprengen, da gibt es doch eine statistik, meist zu sehen im ladebildschirm, wo steht, sachen in die luft gejagt( im übertragenen sinne), da steht bei mir immer 0,
zu cola geschichte. das mit den 30 flaschen ist nicht so einfach, auch in den auslieferungsorten hab ich nicht viele gefunden und wie gesagt, was ich bisdahin gefunden hab, hab ich getrunken. ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, war nur eine anmerkung. ich hab da ein paar sachen nicht gemacht, auch das mit dem liebestrank aus der armeisenkönigin hab ich glatt vergessen, und in dc hab ich glaub ich auch nicht alles gesehen. aber was solls, ich will es eh nochmal spielen, dann mach ich alles anders


----------



## HanFred (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 18.12.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> zum in die luft sprengen, da gibt es doch eine statistik, meist zu sehen im ladebildschirm, wo steht, sachen in die luft gejagt( im übertragenen sinne), da steht bei mir immer 0,


autowracks vielleicht? die explodieren z.t. schon nach einem schuss (das habe ich auch schon unabsichtlich geschafft).

nuka cola quantum habe ich schon ziemlich viele gesammelt und in meiner wohnung abgeladen. weiss nicht genau, wieviele das sind, die quest habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht erhalten.

was ich seltsam finde: warum flüchten mehrere wissenschaftler pabisch, wenn ich auftauche? das ist mir bereits bei zwei ameisenforschern aufgefallen, dem bei der königin und einem anderen, wo kleiniere ameisen rumlungern, die einen nicht angreifen. der eine wissenschaftler bekämpft diese unverständlicherweise.


----------



## Anthile (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Vielleicht ist damit auch die schon in Fallout 1 und 2 auftretende, legendäre Technik gemeint, Leuten per Taschendiebstahl Sprengstoff in die Hosen zu stecken und den dann explodieren zu lassen. 
In Fallout 3 klappt das mit Granaten und Minen (auch bei denen mit dem Puls vorne dran) und verursacht den sofortigen Tod beim Opfer. Bei erfolgreichem Taschendiebstahl wird man auch nicht von den Sicherheitskräften belangt. 
Einen Karma-Abzug gibts natürlich trotzdem.

Mein böser Char hat da seine helle Freude dran.


----------



## digger234 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 18.12.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist damit auch die schon in Fallout 1 und 2 auftretende, legendäre Technik gemeint, Leuten per Taschendiebstahl Sprengstoff in die Hosen zu stecken und den dann explodieren zu lassen.
> In Fallout 3 klappt das mit Granaten und Minen (auch bei denen mit dem Puls vorne dran) und verursacht den sofortigen Tod beim Opfer. Bei erfolgreichem Taschendiebstahl wird man auch nicht von den Sicherheitskräften belangt.
> Einen Karma-Abzug gibts natürlich trotzdem.
> 
> Mein böser Char hat da seine helle Freude dran.



also autwracks sind es nicht, hab schon mehere gesprengt. das mit den granaten und minen könnte die lösung sein.
das mit den armeisen check ich nicht, aber die leute rennen immer, wenn feinde in der nähe sind und sie selber nicht bewaffnet. so hab ich es zumindest erlebt.
und ich bin im übrigen einmal beim taschediebstahl erwischt worden und der beklaute hat sich seine sachen einfach wiedergeholt.


----------



## HanFred (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				digger234 am 18.12.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> armeisen


warum schreibst du das immer falsch? der buchstabe R kommt nicht vor in diesem wort.

feinde, hmm... bei der königin könnte ich's noch verstehen, die greift mich natürlich an aber nicht den wissenschaftler. nur seltsam, dass der panisch reagiert, wenn ich die königin in ruhe lasse.
der andere bekämpft hingegen harmlose, wesentlich kleinere ameisen, die sich nicht einmal wehren, wenn man sie umbringt und rennt panisch davon, obwohl ich nicht einmal eine waffe in den händen halte. wobei ich diesen bau nicht im verlauf einer quest entdeckt habe, vielleicht war das das problem.


----------



## Hawk2411 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Morgen zusammen,
ich hab mal 3 Fragen zu Fallout 3 und hoffe, mir kann wer weiterhelfen:

1.: Wo bekomme ich ma Anfang ein einigermaßen gute Rüstung her? Ich laufe immer noch mit so einer Vault-Rüstung rum, und den Poweranzug kann ich noch nicht tragen...

2.: Gibt es ähnlich wie in Oblivion verschiedenen GIlden? Oder macht man die Hauptquest und dann nur das, was einem einzelne Leute anbieten???

3.: Gibt es spezielle Waffenhändler nur für Rüstungen/ Waffen/ Munition?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Kandinata (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Hawk2411 am 22.12.2008 06:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen zusammen,
> ich hab mal 3 Fragen zu Fallout 3 und hoffe, mir kann wer weiterhelfen:
> 
> 1.: Wo bekomme ich ma Anfang ein einigermaßen gute Rüstung her? Ich laufe immer noch mit so einer Vault-Rüstung rum, und den Poweranzug kann ich noch nicht tragen...
> ...



Zu 1, klau dir halt die Rüstung eines Raiders, kauf dir eine bessere beim Händler oder aber such durch die "speziellen" Ruinen, dort findest du auch meistens Rüstungen und alles andere...

zu 2, Theoretisch gibt es das, aber das System ist bei weitem nicht so ausgereift wie ein "echtes" Gildensystem, heißt du findest die Typen --> wenn sie dich hassen kannst du nicht mit ihnen interagieren, wenn nicht, dann darfst was für sie erledigen und kriegst kleinere Sachen... Aber das man eben erkennbar für sie in der Welt aufsteigen kann, das gibt es (meines Wissens) nicht...

zu 3, Spezielle Händler gibt es in größeren Städten oder die Karavanen, ansonsten sind die Meisten gemischt...


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich habe gerade das Tutorial beendet und bräuchte vor dem Verlassen des Vaults noch schnell ein paar Tipps zur Charaktererstellung.
Ich habe z.B. bei den Spezialsierungen Energiewaffen, Sprache und Medizin genommen, nur weiß ich eben nicht wie nützlich z.B. Medizin oder gute Redeskills später sind. Und irgendwer hat hier geschrieben, dass Energiewaffen ziemlich selten sind. Also sollte man doch besser auf kleine oder schwere Waffen skillen? Reparieren scheint mir auch recht nützlich zu sein. Ist das sinnvoller als Medizin?

Und wie sieht's mit den Attributen aus? Auf der ersten Seite war davon die Rede, dass eine hohe INT sehr nützlich ist, CHAR und Glück dagegen eher unwichtig. Und wie sieht's mit Agility aus? Normalerweise ist das in RPGs eher kein Attribut, das mir besonders wichtig ist, aber hier scheint es wegen zusätzlicher VATS-Punkte ganz nützlich zu sein.

Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps.


----------



## Andy19 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				KONNAITN am 24.12.2008 07:37 schrieb:
			
		

> .


Naja, Anfangs findet man wenig Energiewaffen, aber später wird es nützlich, vorallem falls du als Hauptwaffe z.B. das Plasmagewehr nehmen willst.
Medizin steigert im Prinzip nur die Gesundheitsregen. der Stimpacks. Ansonsten war Medizin in 1 oder 2 Dialogen nützlich, um bestimmte Antwortmöglichkeiten freizuschalten. Die Spezialisierung auf Sprache habe ich nie benutzt, sondern es bei jeden Aufstieg (+1 Punkt) mitgeskilled und das hat gereicht.
Reparieren ist sehr nützlich, weil es viel Geld bzw. Kronkorken spart. Den Wert würde ich sehr schnell hochleveln. CHAR-Wert  ist auch für das überreden von anderen Charakteren wichtig, kann aber kurzzeitig durch Alkohol gesteigert werden, wenn es benötigt wird.


----------



## Anthile (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				KONNAITN am 24.12.2008 07:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade das Tutorial beendet und bräuchte vor dem Verlassen des Vaults noch schnell ein paar Tipps zur Charaktererstellung.
> Ich habe z.B. bei den Spezialsierungen Energiewaffen, Sprache und Medizin genommen, nur weiß ich eben nicht wie nützlich z.B. Medizin oder gute Redeskills später sind. Und irgendwer hat hier geschrieben, dass Energiewaffen ziemlich selten sind. Also sollte man doch besser auf kleine oder schwere Waffen skillen? Reparieren scheint mir auch recht nützlich zu sein. Ist das sinnvoller als Medizin?
> 
> Und wie sieht's mit den Attributen aus? Auf der ersten Seite war davon die Rede, dass eine hohe INT sehr nützlich ist, CHAR und Glück dagegen eher unwichtig. Und wie sieht's mit Agility aus? Normalerweise ist das in RPGs eher kein Attribut, das mir besonders wichtig ist, aber hier scheint es wegen zusätzlicher VATS-Punkte ganz nützlich zu sein.
> ...




Sprache und Medizin sind auf jeden Fall nützliche Fähigkeiten. Sprache eröffnet guten und bösen Charakteren zahlreiche neue Möglichkeiten und kann auch noch jede Menge zusätzliches Geld einbringen. Medizin erhöht die Wirkung der Medikamente, die du so findest und hat daher auch Einwirkung auf die "Medikits" (Stimpacks) und die sind im Handel nicht gerade billig. 
Der Energiewaffen-Kritiker war sogar ich, glaube ich. Der Energiewaffen-Skill ist nicht wirklich _schlecht_, nur sind Energiewaffen gerade am Anfang sehr selten und mit der Laserpistole kriegt man auch man auch kaum was tot.
Hier gibt es meiner Meinung nach zwei Möglichkeiten: Man setzt zur Unterbrückung auf kleine Waffen, die man in allen Formen und Farben samt Munition zuhauf findet und auch ordentlich Schaden machen (man sollte sich nicht von "klein" täuschen lassen, dazu gehören nämlich auch Scharfschützengewehre, Schrotflinten und Sturmgewehre). 
Die zweite Möglichkeit besteht aus Nahkampf, der in Fallout 3 in waffenlos und nicht ganz so waffenlos unterteilt ist. Waffenlos behandelt den Kampf entweder komplett ohne angelegte Waffe oder mit "Handschuhe" (Powerfaust, Schlagring, etc.) und ist generell etwas kniffliger als der "klassische" Nahkampf, da man noch zusätzliche Talente braucht und man eine geringere Reichweite hat. Wenn man den Nahkampf mit Waffen wählt, sollte man sich so früh wie möglich den Shishkebab-Plan von einer der Karawanen kaufen (dürfte ohne Handelsfähigkeit so um die 750, also nicht gerade billig). Auch der Auftrag von Lucy West in Megaton bringt einen Shishkebab-Plan ein.
Schwere Waffen sind auch eher ein Ergänzungsfeld, da man auch hier anfangs kaum geeignetes Material findet und dieses sich meist auch im miserablen Zustand befindet oder für die anfänglichen Gegner schlicht überdimensioniert ist.
Reparieren ist DER Skill in Fallout 3. Damit kannst du nicht nur deine Waffen und Rüstungen verbessern, sondern er verhilft deinen selbst gebastelten Ausrüstungsgegenständen auch zu größerer anfänglicher Haltbarkeit. Der Fähigkeitswert gibt nämlich an wie weit du deine Sache reparieren kannst. Auch der kommerzielle Nutzen ist enorm: wenn man mal so eine Plünderer-Höhle ausräumt wird man zwar viele Waffen und Rüstungen finden, aber man wird nicht alles mitschleppen können (selbst mit Stärke-Mod nicht). Was macht man also? Man repariert alles "zusammen" was man so findet und erhält so Ausrüstung mit sehr hoher
Haltbarkeit und sehr viel höherem Wert. Selbst einfache 10mm-Pistolen oder Plünderer-Rüstungen sind im Top-Zustand enorm viel wert.

Zusammenfassung: Nahkampf(nicht "Waffenlos"!) oder kleine Waffen am Anfang, später dann Schwere Waffen oder Energiewaffen. Reparieren hat hohe Priorität, danach kommen Reden, Schlösser knacken und Medizin. Bei Wissenschaft reicht meines Erachtens nach ein Wert von 50. Wenn du Energiewaffen nehmen willst, dann ist der Cyborg-Perk sehr mächtig, dafür braucht man aber etwas mehr Wissenschaft.

Attribute haben in Fallout 3 mehrere Auswirkungen. Zum einem beeinflussen sie Fähigkeiten direkt und geben dafür extra Punkte und andererseits ahben sie noch eine direktere Auswirkung.
Stärke erhöht das Tragegewicht und den Schaden für die Nahkampf-Fertigkeiten, Ausdauer erhöht die Resistenz, mit Wahrnehmung erkennt man Feinde auf der Karte schneller (ein sehr niedriger Wahrnehmungswert kann zu unschönen Ergebnissen führen, nämlich dass Feinde auf dich schießen bevor du sie selbst siehst). Charisma weiß ich grad ganz ehrlich nicht, ich glaub das beeinflusst den Handel allgemein, Agilität erhöht die V.A.T.S.-Punkte und Glück erhöht schlicht alles ein bisschen und Intelligenz schließtlich erhöht die Anzahl der zu vergebenen Punkte, was es zum mächtigsten der Attribute macht. Mindestens 7 Punkte in Intelligenz am Anfang sind also ratsam.
Mehr V.A.T.S-Punkte sind ganz nützlich, aber auch nicht wirklich auffallend.
Dazu sollte man so früh wie möglich die beiden Talente nehmen, die mehr Skillpunkte verleihen, nämlich Gebildet* und Verstehen*. Verstehen nämlich, gibt einen zusätzlichen Punkt wenn man ein Buch liest. Klingt erstmal nicht viel, aber mein einer Charakter hat bereits über 200 Bücher gefunden...
Zusätzlich findest du noch für jedes Attribut und für jeden Skill je eine Figur, die den Wert erhöhen, also den SPECIAL-Grad um eins erhöhen oder zehn Punkte auf die Fertigkeit geben. Diese sind über die gesamte Spielwelt verteilt, mal mehr, mal weniger gut versteckt.
Guck am besten gleich zu Beginn mal auf Papas Schreibtisch.

Außerdem schalten sowohl hohe Fertigkeiten wie auch Attribute neue Antwortmöglichkeiten frei. teilweise sogar mehrere auf einmal. Mit einem hohen Medizinwert kannst du Leichen dann Leichen untersuchen oder mit einem hohen Stärkewert jemanden einschüchtern.

Ach ja, und weil heut Weihnachten ist, verrate ich dir ein Geheimnis: westlich von Megaton, also ganz nah bei der Stadt in der ersten Felsenreihe findest du mit etwas Geduld eine Felsspalte in der du ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Es ist aber wirklich ganz nah bei der Stadt, also nicht zu weit rausgehen.


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 24.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ...


Super, danke für die ausführliche Antwort! (auch an Andy19). Das hilft mir schon ordentlich weiter. Dass Sturm- und Snipergewehre auch zu den kleinen Waffen zählen hätte ich zum Beispiel nicht gedacht. Ich habe inzwischen neu geskillt und Reparieren und Intelligenz deutlich gesteigert. Damit sollte ich jetzt schon mal eine gute Basis haben.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Anthile am 24.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und weil heut Weihnachten ist, verrate ich dir ein Geheimnis: westlich von Megaton, also ganz nah bei der Stadt in der ersten Felsenreihe findest du mit etwas Geduld eine Felsspalte in der du ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Es ist aber wirklich ganz nah bei der Stadt, also nicht zu weit rausgehen.


Ich habe Fallout 3 extra dafür noch einmal angeworden, allerdings finde ich nichts. :/

Kannst du bitte etwas genauer werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_sacrificer (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 26.12.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 24.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muckimann (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

hiho

wo bzw wie kann ich mich von verkrüppelungen heilen??. ziemlich am anfang des spiels wurde ich durch den falschen gebrauch von ner mine am linken bein verkrüppelt und ich hab nich weiter drauf geachtet, bin also ne zeitlang verkrüppelt durch die gegend gestolpert. 
und jetz bekomm ich die verkrüppelung einfach nicht mehr weg.
egal wieviel stimpaks ich auf das bein(oder insgesamt benutze), der doc in megaton kanns auch nicht heilen (sagt immer ich sei fit) und 24 schlafen bringt auch nix...

aus der 3rd person ansicht, kann ich zwar keine behinderung beim laufen erkennen aber ich verlass mich doch lieber auf den pipboy.


und noch ne frage: gibts irgendwo ne aufzählung aller quests?? würde gerne megaton soweit wie möglich an wichtigen items und quests ausschlachten bevor ich es in die luft jage.hehe

mfg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				the_sacrificer am 26.12.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 26.12.2008 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke.
Ich dachte, im Westen gibt's was neues.  
Das Versteck im Süden kannte ich bereits.


----------



## Muckimann (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Muckimann am 26.12.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hiho
> 
> wo bzw wie kann ich mich von verkrüppelungen heilen??. ziemlich am anfang des spiels wurde ich durch den falschen gebrauch von ner mine am linken bein verkrüppelt und ich hab nich weiter drauf geachtet, bin also ne zeitlang verkrüppelt durch die gegend gestolpert.
> und jetz bekomm ich die verkrüppelung einfach nicht mehr weg.
> ...



keiner n tipp wie ich meine verkrüppelung wegbekomm??


----------



## the_sacrificer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Muckimann am 27.12.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Muckimann am 26.12.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du könntest es mit dem Rad Regeneration Perk probieren (Gliedmaßen wachsen bei starker Strahlenbelastung (400 RAD) nach) - aber den musst du dir erst im Wasteland Survival Guide - Quest verdienen.


Wie komm ich ins Museum of History? Kann ich direkt oberirdisch oder muss ich durch die Metro? War noch nicht so oft in Capital City...
bin da


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

In Fort Independence kann man bei den Ausgestossenen Altmetall, Sensoren und Laserpistolen gegen .556-Munition, Stimpak u.ä eintauschen.
Nach einer Weile hatte ich wohl genug gesammelt und die Ausgestossenen vertrauen mir nun. Der Anführer dort meinte, dass mich nun die Ausgestossenen-Trupps im Ödland nicht mehr angreifen - was sie bis dato aber ohnehin nicht gemacht haben...

Weiss jemand, ob man "noch vertrauendwürdiger" werden kann, um ins Fort hineinzugelangen oder war's das nun?


----------



## Kaeksch (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 28.12.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand, ob man "noch vertrauendwürdiger" werden kann, um ins Fort hineinzugelangen oder war's das nun?



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Würd da gern mal rein.


----------



## Muckimann (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



> keiner n tipp wie ich meine verkrüppelung wegbekomm??
> du könntest es mit dem Rad Regeneration Perk probieren (Gliedmaßen wachsen bei starker Strahlenbelastung (400 RAD) nach) - aber den musst du dir erst im Wasteland Survival Guide - Quest verdienen.




simmt, an diese möglichkeit hab ich noch garnich gedacht. thx

nächste frage: gibts irgendwo ne questliste von fallout 3?? ich will unbedingt megaton in die luft jagen, aber vorher alles an quests machen die s in megaton gibt.

mfg


----------



## stawacz79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Muckimann am 28.12.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > keiner n tipp wie ich meine verkrüppelung wegbekomm??
> > du könntest es mit dem Rad Regeneration Perk probieren (Gliedmaßen wachsen bei starker Strahlenbelastung (400 RAD) nach) - aber den musst du dir erst im Wasteland Survival Guide - Quest verdienen.
> 
> 
> ...




büddeschöööön

http://planetfallout.gamespy.com/maps/1/Capital-Wasteland


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Kaeksch am 28.12.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 28.12.2008 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, am Wochenende selber herausgefunden:
Hat man genug Dinge bei Protektor Casdin abgegeben, wird man vertrauenswürdig. D.h., man wird nicht mehr von den Ausgestossenen angegriffen -- auch nicht mehr von denen im Fort, selbst dann, wenn man ins Fort einbricht. Einlass bekommt man wohl nicht automatisch, also muss man das Schloss an der Türe entweder knacken oder mit dem bei Casdin geklauten Schlüssel aufschliessen. Drinnen darf man dann alles mitgehen lassen.
Leider 



Spoiler



gibt es ausser einem Rakentwerfer in perfektem Zustand nichts interessantes, aber immerhin den üblichen Kleinkram, Erste Hilfe-Zeugs, Fusionszellen/Munition.



Noch ein böser Exploit bei Protektor Casdin:


Spoiler



Die Dinge, die man bei ihm gegen Munition, Stimaks, etc eingetauscht hat, kann man einfach wieder zurückklauen und erneut abgeben.


----------



## evileul (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

NEHMEN WIR MAL AN, ich war in Vault 87 das G.E.E.K. gerät hohlen und hatte meinen charon dabei, taucht er nach meiner gefangenname,der flucht und der zerstörung von Raven rock mit meinem Zeug(waffen usw.)wieder auf.


----------



## Kandinata (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				evileul am 30.12.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> NEHMEN WIR MAL AN, ich war in Vault 87 das G.E.E.K. gerät hohlen und hatte meinen charon dabei, taucht er nach meiner gefangenname,der flucht und der zerstörung von Raven rock mit meinem Zeug(waffen usw.)wieder auf.



Das ne gute Frage, mein Begleiter habe ich im Turm allerdings nicht gefunden und nach der Zerstörung wurde er als Tot klassifiziert... Die Trauer war allerdings von kurzer Dauer als der gerettete Supermuti aus dem Vault mit einem neuen Spielzeug in Form einer Lasergatling draußen Havoc betrieben hatte und sich mir dann anschloss   

Laden musste ich trotzdem nochmal neu, einfach weil mein alter Begleiter zu dem Zeitpunkt alle Spezialwaffen im Inventar hatte


----------



## evileul (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.12.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 28.12.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr könnt den  Protektor casdin wegblasen und das schloss knacken,geht dann rein und befreit die welt von den ausgestossenen. keiner der bruderschaft wird sauer sein.


----------



## evileul (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Kandinata am 30.12.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> evileul am 30.12.2008 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evileul (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				evileul am 30.12.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 30.12.2008 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also im tenpenny tower war er nicht oder wie..wie klassifiziert,ich zocke konsole. ist das ein unterschied...ich hab auf jeden fall kein bescheid bekommen das er im arsch ist


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				evileul am 30.12.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr könnt den  Protektor casdin wegblasen und das schloss knacken,geht dann rein und befreit die welt von den ausgestossenen. keiner der bruderschaft wird sauer sein.


Hmm, das wäre zu kurzsichtig: nirgendwo anders kann man Altmetall, Sensoren und anderen Kram gegen Stimpaks, Munition und Granaten eintauschen. *g*

Ausserdem töte ich niemals NPCs, die mir nichts getan haben. 

Such a peaceful, peaceful wasteland... *sing*


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 31.12.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem töte ich niemals NPCs, die mir nichts getan haben.


Bei mir dürfen die mich nur nicht blöde angucken. Ich hasse es, wenn man mich blöde anguckt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSaddler (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Wie komme ich denn in den Untergrund der Stadt Megatron?


----------



## the_sacrificer (2. Januar 2009)

*MAP*

Hallo zusammen,

gibts eigentlich eine komplette map mit allen Orten irgendwo online?
Ich kenn die google-map, die statische von fallout.wikia.com und die von wikicheats, aber die sind entweder nicht vollständig oder gefallen mir nicht so   

Hat jemand den explorer perk genommen und kann einen screenshot (natürlich in einem zoom-level, bei dem man die einzelnen Punkte voneinander unterscheiden kann) machen? Wär echt klasse!


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				the_sacrificer am 02.01.2009 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand den explorer perk genommen und kann einen screenshot (natürlich in einem zoom-level, bei dem man die einzelnen Punkte voneinander unterscheiden kann) machen? Wär echt klasse!


Also ich habe dieses Extra, dass ich alle Punkte auf der Karte sehe. Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Ist wesentlich einfacher dadurch.
Hier gibt es so ein Screenshot mit allen Punkten (ist aber nicht von mir).
Meinst du sowas?


----------



## the_sacrificer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				Mothman am 02.01.2009 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe dieses Extra, dass ich alle Punkte auf der Karte sehe.


das hab ich gemeint - explorer perk ist dann wohl entdecker extra   


> Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Ist wesentlich einfacher dadurch.


man kann doch aber nur ein lvl 20 perk wählen - da wollte ich den grim reaper's sprint nehmen... - mal schaun wie es bis dahin (bin lvl 16) läuft.


> Meinst du sowas?


das taugt schon sehr gut - und jetzt bitte interaktiv, damit alle Namen mit drauf sind


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*

Sowas hier ? Ist aber englisch und ob das komplett oder richtig ist, konnte ich jetzt auch nicht auf die Schnelle erfassen.


----------



## the_sacrificer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				Mothman am 02.01.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas hier ? Ist aber englisch und ob das komplett oder richtig ist, konnte ich jetzt auch nicht auf die Schnelle erfassen.


das war die erwähnte google-map - hät ichs doch verlinken sollen


----------



## Mr-Flower (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*

Hi,

hab mal ne frage wie man in die Vault 87 rein kommt.

Bin zwar in little lamplight aber ich finde einfach die tür dahin nicht.
Muss ich da irgent ner Queset folgen oder so ?. ich hab auch son reaktor gebäude gefunden aber für den pc brauch ich erst mal strom.


----------



## the_sacrificer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				Mr-Flower am 03.01.2009 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab mal ne frage wie man in die Vault 87 rein kommt.
> 
> ...



Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:

* den Mörderpass benutzen: Du musst MacCready oder Princess überreden, dir das Tor aufzumachen

* MacCready nach einem alternativen Weg fragen. Der verweist auf Joseph, der dir was über einen kaputten PC erzählt.

Ich hab den Mörderpass gewählt. Dummerweise konnte ich Princess nicht überzeugen und musste dann die ganze Höhle nach MacCready durchsuchen, also besser gleich nach Einlass um Türöffnung bitten.



*meine Frage:* wer ist die deutsche Stimmte von John Henry Eden?


----------



## Mothman (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*

Kann es sein, dass man die Option nur mit diesem "Kinder-Extra" bekommt? Also, da steht ja, dass man durch dieses Extra neue Optionen bei Gesprächen mit Kindern bekommt.


----------



## Kaeksch (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				Mothman am 04.01.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass man die Option nur mit diesem "Kinder-Extra" bekommt? Also, da steht ja, dass man durch dieses Extra neue Optionen bei Gesprächen mit Kindern bekommt.



Nein. Wenn mich jetz nich alles täuscht wars ganz im Norden der Karte.


----------



## Ghengs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*

Ich hab auch ma ne Frage:
Ich bin grad bei de Quest "Agathas Lied" und komm einfach nich in den Raum mit der Stradivarius. Kann sein, dass ich mich blöd anstell, aber ich komm einfach nich drauf.
wie habt ihr das denn gelöst?

Und noch eine Frage an alle: Findet ihr nicht auch, dass die Mirelurk-Könige unglaublich hässlich sind?


----------



## Eisenhertz (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				Ghengs am 04.01.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch ma ne Frage:
> Ich bin grad bei de Quest "Agathas Lied" und komm einfach nich in den Raum mit der Stradivarius. Kann sein, dass ich mich blöd anstell, aber ich komm einfach nich drauf.
> wie habt ihr das denn gelöst?



??? findest du den Raum nicht?


----------



## Ghengs (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				Eisenhertz am 05.01.2009 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ??? findest du den Raum nicht?



Doch klar, aber ich komm nich rein, wie ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## the_sacrificer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				Ghengs am 04.01.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch eine Frage an alle: Findet ihr nicht auch, dass die Mirelurk-Könige unglaublich hässlich sind?


komischerweise stehen die immer mit dem Rücken zu mir - und da sie keine Panzerung besitzen, haben sie keine Zeit sich umzudrehen


----------



## the_sacrificer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAP*



			
				the_sacrificer am 02.01.2009 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 02.01.2009 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DIE* Karte


----------



## LordSaddler (6. Januar 2009)

*Ende nahe?*

Ist nun zwar nich direkt eine Questfrage:

Ab wann gibt es bei Fallout 3 "kein zurück mehr"?

Also ab welcher Aufgabe (soblad ich sie annehme) endet das Spiel, ohne das ich noch weiter die Welt von Fallout 3 erkunden kann?

Bin nun bei "Bring ihn zurück!":


Spoiler






Spoiler



Ich bin in der Zitadelle der Bruderschaft nachdem ich aus diesem Gebäude der Enklave (in dem man gefangen genommen wird) geflüchtet bin. Dort soll ich dann mit Sarah und anderen von der Bruderschaft losziehen. Habe aus Sicherheit mal mit "Ich habe noch was zu erledigen" geantwortet.



Kann ich diese Aufgabe lösen ohne das das Spiel endet, oder habe ich hier die letzte Möglichkeit die Welt noch zu erkunden?


----------



## HanFred (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ende nahe?*



			
				LordSaddler am 06.01.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich diese Aufgabe lösen ohne das das Spiel endet, oder habe ich hier die letzte Möglichkeit die Welt noch zu erkunden?


ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz soweit, aber wenn meine informationen stimmen, ist das tatsächlich der point of no return.


----------



## Ghengs (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ende nahe?*



			
				LordSaddler am 06.01.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nun zwar nich direkt eine Questfrage:
> 
> Ab wann gibt es bei Fallout 3 "kein zurück mehr"?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich hab es durch, und ja, HanFred hat recht was das angeht.


----------



## the_sacrificer (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ende nahe?*



			
				HanFred am 06.01.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> LordSaddler am 06.01.2009 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtig, sobald Liberty Prime ausgepackt wird, ist es (bald) zuende (habs gestern endlich fertig gebracht). Macht mal Soundchecks (am Terminal) mit ihm, so was von lustig    




Spoiler



Death is a preferable alternative to Communism!


----------



## Dario90 (8. Januar 2009)

*Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*

Soo, habe jetzt auch Fallout 3 und bin hellauf begeistert   



Spoiler



Jetzt bin ich in dieser Stadt gleich am Anfang nachdem man aus der Vault raus ist, da wo die noch nicht explodierte Atombombe drin ist und von einem bekloppten Typen angebetet wird  btw--> das Spiel ist echt unglaublich lustig!

Habe das Quest angenommen, bei dem nach der West Familie schauen soll, (Questname: Blutsverwandschaft) die ja ermordet wurde. Jetzt muss man die "Familie" suchen und, ich nehme mal an, ausrotten  und eventuell noch den Sohn retten, falls der denn noch lebt. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich die Typen (ungefähr) finde? Hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Erfolg was deren Aufenthaltsort angeht.. Danke!



Ach ja, noch eine Frage: 



Spoiler



Habe diesen Typen im Anzug der mich angemacht hat, von wegen ich soll die Atombombe in der Stadt zur Detonation bringen (was ich aber nicht übers Herz bringen wollte  ) beim Scherrif verpetzt. Der Auftragsgeber hat diesen ja dann erschossen, ich wiederrum selbigen danach  Muss ich jetzt außer das ich keine Belohnung mehr für seine Quest bekommen kann, mit "Konsequenzen" rechnen, also spich: Angriffe von seinen Schergen usw. ?


----------



## KONNAITN (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				Dario90 am 08.01.2009 04:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Quest angenommen, bei dem nach der West Familie schauen soll, (Questname: Blutsverwandschaft) die ja ermordet wurde. Jetzt muss man die "Familie" suchen und, ich nehme mal an, ausrotten  und eventuell noch den Sohn retten, falls der denn noch lebt. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich die Typen (ungefähr) finde? Hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Erfolg was deren Aufenthaltsort angeht.. Danke![/spoiler]


Schau dich mal in der U-Bahn Station Northwest Seneca im Osten von Arefu genauer um. Da gibt es einen Eingang zu einem Tunnel...



> Ach ja, noch eine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube die wichtigste Konsequenz ist dass du, wenn der Scheriff tot ist, keine Belohnung für's Entschärfen von ihm bekommst. Und das wäre eine eigene Hütte gewesen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				KONNAITN am 08.01.2009 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 08.01.2009 04:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Sohn vom Sheriff übernimmt das dann. Dieser ist in der Hütte gleich rechts vom Ortsaus-/eingang (Türe ist hinter einem).


----------



## Dario90 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 08.01.2009 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, danke füre eure Antworten, an nem Haus hab ich sowieso kein Interesse 

@konnaitn: In dem Tunnel da sind doch nur diese 2 Typen, muss ich das Quest was der eine mir anbietet, annehmen um zur "Familie" zu kommen? Außer denen und 2 verstrahlten Klo´s hab ich da unten nichts gefunden.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				Dario90 am 08.01.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> @konnaitn: In dem Tunnel da sind doch nur diese 2 Typen, muss ich das Quest was der eine mir anbietet, annehmen um zur "Familie" zu kommen? Außer denen und 2 verstrahlten Klo´s hab ich da unten nichts gefunden.


[konnaitn-Modus]Die vertrahlten Klos nochmal näher ansehen...[/konnaitn-Modus]


Spoiler



Unter den Fässern ist ein Kanaldeckel, der einen in einen vom Deckel abgedeckten Kanal führt.


----------



## KONNAITN (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				Dario90 am 08.01.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> @konnaitn: In dem Tunnel da sind doch nur diese 2 Typen, muss ich das Quest was der eine mir anbietet, annehmen um zur "Familie" zu kommen? Außer denen und 2 verstrahlten Klo´s hab ich da unten nichts gefunden.


In der Nähe der beiden Typen ist ein kleiner verstrahlter Raum mit einem Kanaldeckel. Da mußt du rein. (unten im Tunnel gibt's übrigens Mirelurks und Fallen).

edit:


			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> [konnaitn-Modus]...[/konnaitn-Modus]


----------



## rauscher650 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				KONNAITN am 08.01.2009 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 08.01.2009 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, daß ich mich an diesen Text hänge, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich einen eigenen
Beitrag erstelle.
Ich habe einen grßen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe versehentlich meinen Dietrich verkauft.
Im Spiel habe ich relativ viele nebenquests schon erfüllt. In der Haupstory besorge ich gerade die "Schüssel" für das Galaxy Radio. Kann ich mir irgendwo einen neuen besorgen.
Danke für eure Hilfe !!!


----------



## SuicideVampire (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*

An wen hast Du denn das Ding verkauft? Hat der Händler den Dietrich evtl. noch?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				rauscher650 am 12.01.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, daß ich mich an diesen Text hänge, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich einen eigenen
> Beitrag erstelle.
> Ich habe einen grßen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe versehentlich meinen Dietrich verkauft.
> Im Spiel habe ich relativ viele nebenquests schon erfüllt. In der Haupstory besorge ich gerade die "Schüssel" für das Galaxy Radio. Kann ich mir irgendwo einen neuen besorgen.
> Danke für eure Hilfe !!!


Wenn du noch weisst, an wen du die Dietriche verkauft hast, dann kannst du sie dort wieder zurückkaufen.

Ich weiss leider sonst nicht, wo man garantiert welche bekommt. Ansonsten: suchen.


----------



## Dario90 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*

@rauscher650: Bist du an dem Quest dran, wo du mit diesem ThreeDog vom Galaxy Radio reden musst?

Wenn ja und wenn es dir hilft, was den Schlüssel angeht, einige Gegner (Raider) haben Schlüssel bei sich, welche du ihnen abnehmen kannst. Für die Tür von ThreeDog an sich brauchst du keinen Schlüssel, halt nur für den Weg dahin (durch die U-Bahn Tunnel glaube ich)


----------



## rauscher650 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				Dario90 am 12.01.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> @rauscher650: Bist du an dem Quest dran, wo du mit diesem ThreeDog vom Galaxy Radio reden musst?
> 
> Wenn ja und wenn es dir hilft, was den Schlüssel angeht, einige Gegner (Raider) haben Schlüssel bei sich, welche du ihnen abnehmen kannst. Für die Tür von ThreeDog an sich brauchst du keinen Schlüssel, halt nur für den Weg dahin (durch die U-Bahn Tunnel glaube ich)



Ich habe die Sache mit dem Dietrich auf die Reihe bekommen. Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem !!! Ich habe die Powerrüstung gefunden. Wo ist das Labor oder die Zitadelle zu trainieren ???


----------



## Dario90 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				rauscher650 am 13.01.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Sache mit dem Dietrich auf die Reihe bekommen. Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem !!! Ich habe die Powerrüstung gefunden. Wo ist das Labor oder die Zitadelle zu trainieren ???



Das würd ich auch gerne wissen, bin genau an der gleichen Stelle wie du 



Spoiler



Nachdem man diesen Super Mega Mutanten mit dem Mini-Atombombenwerfer erwischt hat oder?


----------



## LordSaddler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				Dario90 am 13.01.2009 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> rauscher650 am 13.01.2009 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lasst euch Zeit, ihr kommt schon noch zur Zitadelle.


----------



## Kandinata (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				LordSaddler am 13.01.2009 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst euch Zeit, ihr kommt schon noch zur Zitadelle.



Stimmt, und selbst wenn ihr wie ich vorher drüber stolpert werdet ihr sowieso nur schief angeschaut und garnicht erst reingelassen... Und PAs lehren wird euch deshalb auch niemand


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				rauscher650 am 13.01.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Sache mit dem Dietrich auf die Reihe bekommen. Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem !!! Ich habe die Powerrüstung gefunden. Wo ist das Labor oder die Zitadelle zu trainieren ???





Spoiler



Im Laufe des Hauptquests kommt man automatisch in die Zitadelle und kann das Training absolvieren.

Doch, vorsicht! Wie bereits erwähnt, solltest du erstmal ohne Zugang zur "besten" Rüstung weiter spielen. Das Spiel wird sonst noch leichter als es ohnehin schon ist (wenn man nicht gerade Nahkämpfer auf "sehr schwer" spielt...  ).

Ein Tipp für eine gute Rüstung, die je nach Spielweise sogar geeigneter als eine Powerrüstung ist:
Nach Unterword gehen (geradeaus im Geschichtsmuseum von DC City) und beim Arzt die bewusstlose Frau untersuchen. Je nach Medizinskill kann man dann den Doktor dazu bewegen sie aufzuwecken. Dann bekommt man den Quest "Reilleys Rangers" (oder so). Absolviert man diesen und kehrt anschliessend zum Ranger-Unterschlupf zurück, dann kann man sich eine "Unique" Kampfrüstung als Belohnung geben lassen.
Gibt zwar alternativ noch eine Waffe, aber an effektiven Waffen mangelt es im Spiel ja nicht gerade. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## der-jo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



Spoiler



wer wird denn ner alten dame untern Rock gucken?


 [/quote]

hmm, ich weiß net mal mehr was ich mir von den Rangers hab geben lassen, achdoch die minigun Eugene 

du kannst ihnen doch nicht sagen die Rüstung wäre besser, ohne zu wissen ob sie nicht "heavy weapons" skillen...

Im ganzen sollte man immer mal gucken was es alternativ gibt...

anstatt dem Plasmagewehr (welches ohne zweifel rockt) hab ich als Roboterverpfeifer ne permanente verbesserung bekommen, nur weiß ich net mehr welche


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				der-jo am 14.01.2009 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.01.2009 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm, das ist nur meine Meinung. Was die Leuts abweichend davon machen, ist mir egal. 
Davon abgesehen finde ich, dass so Miniguns keine "Alltagswaffen" in FO3 sind, dafür hat man viel zu wenig Munition, um mal eben 20 Schuss in eine Ratte zu pumpen. 



> Im ganzen sollte man immer mal gucken was es alternativ gibt...


Wie gesagt, man muss schon seinen Brain-Boy aktiv nutzen..



> anstatt dem Plasmagewehr (welches ohne zweifel rockt) hab ich als Roboterverpfeifer ne permanente verbesserung bekommen, nur weiß ich net mehr welche


Das kann man beides zusammen bekommen, wenn mans geschickt anstellt. 
Das Ding erhöht die Präzision im VATS-Modus.


----------



## der-jo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 14.01.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann man beides zusammen bekommen, wenn mans geschickt anstellt.
> Das Ding erhöht die Präzision im VATS-Modus.



raus damit, moppel! auch wenn ichs warscheinlich nicht mehr machen muss..

denn das Plasmagewehr hat bei mir so ~ 30 schaden. auf level 15


----------



## HanFred (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				der-jo am 14.01.2009 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> raus damit, moppel! auch wenn ichs warscheinlich nicht mehr machen muss..





Spoiler



ihm sagen, dass man ihn nicht verpfeifen würde und das dann trotzdem tun. *g*


----------



## der-jo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				HanFred am 14.01.2009 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 14.01.2009 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ihr seid ja mal ganz linke pantoffel... bravo


----------



## HanFred (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				der-jo am 14.01.2009 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.01.2009 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab das nicht gemacht, nur irgendwo gelesen. ehrlich!  
ich spiele einen netten charakter, der... höchstens ab und zu was klaut.

beweis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				HanFred am 14.01.2009 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 14.01.2009 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geht aber auch anders herum bzw "gut", H



Spoiler



arkness


 bleibt am Leben, aber <insert Name von böser Typ im Labor bei Doktor Li> geht Hopps.

Handlungen dieser Gesinnung nennt man dann "chaotisch gut"...


----------



## rauscher650 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 14.01.2009 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.01.2009 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie knacke ich eigentlich ein Schloß richtig ??? Ich Blicks nicht !!!


----------



## the_sacrificer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				der-jo am 14.01.2009 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.01.2009 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Harkness per Sprache davon überzeugen, dass er nicht hier her gehört. Dann gibt er dir das Gewehr und sobald du mit dem Besitzer im Labor geredet hast, gibts das perk und Harknes wird abgeholt.





> denn das Plasmagewehr hat bei mir so ~ 30 schaden. auf level 15


Hast du auch Energiewaffen geskillt? Wenn du da nur 20% drauf hast ist klar dass da nichts rauskommt.



> Wie knacke ich eigentlich ein Schloß richtig ??? Ich Blicks nicht !!!


mit Pfeil links/rechts drehst du den Schraubenzieher bis die Nadel wackelt, mit der Maus drehst du die Nadel. Du musst halt mit der Nadel die richtige Position haben bevor sie abbricht   Je höher dein Schlösser knacken skill, desto länger hält die Nadel.
Hat bei mir am Anfang auch ein bisschen gebraucht.


----------



## KONNAITN (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				the_sacrificer am 16.01.2009 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Je höher dein Schlösser knacken skill, desto länger hält die Nadel.


Echt? Ich dachte die Höhe des skills entscheidet nur darüber ob man überhaupt versuchen kann ein Schloß zu knacken.

Das Schlößerknacken fand ich übrigens wesenlich besser umgesetzt als in Oblivion.


----------



## Kaeksch (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				KONNAITN am 16.01.2009 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> the_sacrificer am 16.01.2009 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würd auch sagen das das hochleveln nur dazu dient die verschiedenen Schlösserstufen zu knacken. Und ja, es ist wirklich besser als bei Oblivion.


----------



## the_sacrificer (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				KONNAITN am 16.01.2009 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> the_sacrificer am 16.01.2009 08:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass man bei einem höheren Sprengstoffskill mehr Zeit hat eine piepsende Splittermine zu entschärfen - vllt ist das auch einfach nur subjektiv.

Nichts desto trotz wirklich klasse gemacht (obwohl ich nie Oblivion gespielt hab).


----------



## KONNAITN (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quest / Blutsverwandtschaft*



			
				the_sacrificer am 18.01.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 16.01.2009 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das könnte schon sein. Ich habe Sprengstoff zwar erst recht spät höher geskillt und dann kaum noch Minen entschärft, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich danach auch weniger nah ran mußte um sie zu entschärfen. So oder so, auf jeden Fall war es einfacher.
Also schon möglich dass auch Haarnadeln mit besserm Skill länger halten, nur da wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hallo!
Ich komme einfach nicht in Vault 87 hinein! Ich will unbedingt Fawkes haben. Leider lässt sich der Flaschenzug in Little Lamplight "noch nicht betätigen"! Was muss ich tun um nach Vault 87 zu kommen?


----------



## SuicideVampire (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 10.03.2009 07:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich komme einfach nicht in Vault 87 hinein! Ich will unbedingt Fawkes haben. Leider lässt sich der Flaschenzug in Little Lamplight "noch nicht betätigen"! Was muss ich tun um nach Vault 87 zu kommen?



Hast Du mit den zuständigen Leuten in Little Lamplight geredet? Du musst da meines Wissens mit irgendwem über Vault 87 reden, um den Flaschenzug benutzen zu können.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				SuicideVampire am 10.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Koopa-Trooper am 10.03.2009 07:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mit allen Kindern geredet, konnte jedoch mit keinem über Vault 87 quatschen. Brauch ich dazu einen Quest?


----------



## the_sacrificer (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 11.03.2009 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 10.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn mit Flaschenzug die Türe zum Mörderpass gemeint ist, dann musst du mit dem Bürgermeister reden, dass du unbedingt da rein willst. Ansonsten Joseph den Computer reparieren lassen, dann sparst du dir den Pass und bist direkt im Vault (siehe auch Seite 23 dieses Threads). Auf die paar XPs mehr durch den Pass kann man getrost verzichten, sonst ist man eh zu früh durch.
Das ist übrigens meiner Meinung nach der einzige Negativpunkt bei dem Spiel. Nachdem ich auf lvl 20 war, fehlte mir jegliche Motivation weitere Nebenquests durchzuführen.

Hab mir übrigens die Fallout Collection rausgelassen und bin grad bei F2 in Frisco - was für ein geiles Spiel (wenn auch unglaublich schlecht zu steuern).


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Hallo!
Ich bin vom Hauptquest her schon beim Projekt Purity und "Papa" hat gerade eben die Maschine zerstört und ist abkegratzt. Ich bin bei Internetrecherchen darauf gestoßen, das es beim Hauptquest einen Quest mit GNR gibt. Den hab ich verpasst. Ich weiß aber nicht warum. Kennt das schon jemand?


----------



## KONNAITN (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 18.05.2009 06:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich bin vom Hauptquest her schon beim Projekt Purity und "Papa" hat gerade eben die Maschine zerstört und ist abkegratzt. Ich bin bei Internetrecherchen darauf gestoßen, das es beim Hauptquest einen Quest mit GNR gibt. Den hab ich verpasst. Ich weiß aber nicht warum. Kennt das schon jemand?


Dass liegt vermutlich daran, dass du beim ersten Gespräch mit Three Dog vom Newsradio schon einen recht hohen Redeskill gehabt hast und er dir gleich verraten hat wo man seinen Vater finden kann. Ist man sprachlich noch nicht so weit, muß man zuerst einen Auftrag für ihn erledigen, die Reperatur des GNR Senders auf dem Washington Monument- IMO eine gute Quest mit toller Aussicht.


----------



## Andy19 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 18.05.2009 06:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich bin vom Hauptquest her schon beim Projekt Purity und "Papa" hat gerade eben die Maschine zerstört und ist abkegratzt.



Kapitel 3: Jefferson Memorial
Wasser des Lebens

Ziele: Einlassrohre trocken legen, zum Kontrollraum zurückkehren, Doktor Li zum Evakuierungspunkt eskortieren

Sprecht über die Gegensprechanlage links neben dem Zentralrechner mit Papa und geht danach hoch zum Souveniershop. Hier oben findet ihr dann den Zugang zu den Rohren ganz im Nordosten. Betretet die Pumpensteuerung durch das Gitter am Boden und folgt dem Rohr bis zum nächsten Abschnitt. Hier aktiviert ihr das Ventil für die Pumpensteuerung und wartet bis das Gitter vor euch geöffnet ist. Folgt dann dem Rohr weiter bis ihr wieder im Keller der Denkmalanlage seid und lauft von dort aus zurück zu eurem Vater. Achtung auf dem Weg zurück begegnet euch ein Soldat der Enklave der euch angreift. Erledigt ihn und macht euch schleunigst auf zu eurem Vater. Im Souveniershop sind drei weitere Enklave Soldaten anzutreffen. Wenn ihr endlich bei eurem Vater seid, ist der bereits im Verhör mit der Enklave. Verfolgt die Sequenz und flüchtet nach der Explosion mit Doktor Li sobald sie mit euch gesprochen hat. Folgt ihr einfach zum Souveniershop und betretet dort mit ihr den Taft-Tunnel.


> Ich bin bei Internetrecherchen darauf gestoßen, das es beim Hauptquest einen Quest mit GNR gibt. Den hab ich verpasst. Ich weiß aber nicht warum. Kennt das schon jemand?


Kapitel 2: Farragut West Metro Station
Der Tritt in seine Fußstapfen
Ziele: Galaxy News Radio finden
Ihr haltet euch von Megaton aus Richtung Osten. Ihr sucht aber nicht nach dem Galaxy News Radio an sich, sondern nach dem Eingang zur U-Bahn Farragut West Metro Station, da ihr den Sender nur unterirdisch erreichen könnt. Die Markierung auf eurer Karte wird euch den Weg weisen. In der Nähe befinden sich einige Raider, passt also darauf auf eure Waffe immer geladen zu haben. Unter der Erde findet ihr rechts hinter einer verschlossenen Tür neben zahlreichen Kisten auch ein Computer-Terminal. Dieses Terminal lässt sich zwar leicht hacken und aktiviert einen Roboter, der alle Gegner auf dem Weg erledigt, aber die Frage ist: wollt ihr das wirklich? Den für die Gegner, die vom dem Roboter erledigt werden, bekommt ihr keine Erfahrungspunkte. Ihr setzt euren Weg fort und trefft dabei auf ein paar Maulwurfsratten und Kakerlaken, also nichts was euch gefährlich werden könnte. Irgendwann kommt ihr zu einer verschlossenen Tür, hinter der ein paar wilde Ghule ihr Unwesen treiben. Nun könnt ihr natürlich das Schloss knacken, die Ghule bekämpfen und euren Weg fortsetzen. Einfacher geht es aber wie folgt: wenn ihr vor dem verschlossenen Gittertor steht, findet ihr hinter euch ein Büro mit einem Terminal. Über das Terminal aktiviert ihr den Gastest und öffnet den Safe. Aus dem Erste-Hilfekasten auf dem Tisch nehmt ihr den Schlüssel sowie alles was ihr im Safe (rechts in der Ecke vom Terminal) findet. Dann geht ihr ein paar Schritte aus dem Büro, zückt eine Pistole oder ein Gewehr und speichert erst einmal. Nun könnt ihr mit einem Schuss auf die Generatoren (oder was das auch sein soll) links oder rechts hinter dem Gitter diese zur Explosion bringen, wobei die Explosion auch das Gas entzündet und in einer Riesenexplosion auch die Ghule erledigt. Ihr solltet nur aufpassen, dass ihr nicht zu nah am Tor steht, da ihr von der Gasexplosion sonst stark verletzt werden könnt (hier hilft laden und ein neuer Versuch aus größerer Entfernung!). Ein paar Meter weiter verlasst ihr dann die Metro Station und kommt zur Tennleytown/Friendship Station


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/walkthrough/Cheats/4540/45448/Fallout_3.html


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.05.2009 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Koopa-Trooper am 18.05.2009 06:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war nie bei GNR, weil ich gar nicht reinkomme. Ich habe den Behemoth mit der 44.er Magnum! erledigt und bin dann leider nicht mal reingekommen. Der Paladin der angeblich dort wartet war auch nicht da.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 18.05.2009 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 18.05.2009 08:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man durch die Farragut-Metro geht und bei Tennleytown/Friendship rauskommt, dann platzt man in ein kleines Gefecht zwischen Paladin Vargas und zwei Supermutanten. Direkt bei Vargas ist dann eine kleine Gasse, wo sich ein Kampftrupp der Lyons Pride um einen gefallenen Neuling versammelt hat. Mit denen rückt man dann scharmützelnd vor durch ein paar Gebäude, bis zum Gebäude des Radiosenders (Behemot verschafft sich Zugang und man bekämpft ihn). Wenn man das Viech kaputt macht ohne dass da die Bruderschaftstypen bei sind, dann bleibt die Türe zu.


----------



## Andy19 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 18.05.2009 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war nie bei GNR, weil ich gar nicht reinkomme. Ich habe den Behemoth mit der 44.er Magnum! erledigt und bin dann leider nicht mal reingekommen. Der Paladin der angeblich dort wartet war auch nicht da.


Du hast das Gebäude, aber gefunden?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CcQvZ2uY9Y


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Andy19 am 18.05.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Koopa-Trooper am 18.05.2009 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na sicher hab ich das Gebäude gefunden. Ich werd mich einfach nochmal umsehen.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Jaaa, ich brauch schon wieder was. Diesmal find ich meinen Buddy Charon nicht mehr. Nachdem ich Papi aus der Vault 112 nach Rivet City begleitet habe, war er weg und ich weiß nicht wo er ist. Er ist weder bei V 111, noch V 101, noch beim Haus in Megaton und auch nicht in Underworld/Geschichte Museum. Hatte das Problem schon jemand? Und wie kann ich ihn wieder finden. Ich hab schon alles "verdächtige" abgesucht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 24.05.2009 08:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa, ich brauch schon wieder was. Diesmal find ich meinen Buddy Charon nicht mehr. Nachdem ich Papi aus der Vault 112 nach Rivet City begleitet habe, war er weg und ich weiß nicht wo er ist. Er ist weder bei V 111, noch V 101, noch beim Haus in Megaton und auch nicht in Underworld/Geschichte Museum. Hatte das Problem schon jemand? Und wie kann ich ihn wieder finden. Ich hab schon alles "verdächtige" abgesucht.


Der sollte sich eigentlich in Underworld befinden, manchmal laufen Charktere auch durch die nähere Umgebung, möglicherweise hast du ihn übersehen.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Add-Ons! Wo kann man die runterladen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Koopa-Trooper am 08.06.2009 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Add-Ons! Wo kann man die runterladen?



hier am Beispiel von "The Pitt" erläutert:

http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/Live/Pages/fallout3thepitt.aspx


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 08.06.2009 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Koopa-Trooper am 08.06.2009 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Daunk Da!


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Ich hab mal eine Frage (Habe jetzt nicht alle 29 Seiten durchsucht, war etwas viel)

Und zwar habe ich gerade das Addon The Pitt durchgespielt. Letzte Quest abgeschlossen, alles schön und gut. Nun hätte ich gerne meine Ausrüstung wieder, die mir zu Anfang abgenommen wurde von einem NPC. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wo ich sie denn wieder herbkomme? 

Kann mir da jemand von euch weiterhelfen?


----------



## freich (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				Ravenclaw85 am 16.06.2009 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine Frage (Habe jetzt nicht alle 29 Seiten durchsucht, war etwas viel)
> 
> Und zwar habe ich gerade das Addon The Pitt durchgespielt. Letzte Quest abgeschlossen, alles schön und gut. Nun hätte ich gerne meine Ausrüstung wieder, die mir zu Anfang abgenommen wurde von einem NPC. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wo ich sie denn wieder herbkomme?
> 
> Kann mir da jemand von euch weiterhelfen?




Nach 3 Arena kämpfen liegt deine Ausrüstung in einer Truhe in der Nähe von Faydra.


----------



## r3tr0 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*

Da ich gerade dabei bin, meiner wachsenden Questliste entgegenzuwirken, hab ich mich jetzt speziell auf 2 Aufgaben gestürzt. Nur leider finde ich bei beiden das Gebäude nicht oder weiß nicht, wie ich da hinkomme 

Bei Aufgabe 1 handelt es sich um eine Quest von Three Dog. Ich soll irgendein Ding aus dem technischen Museum besorgen, um damit den Empfangsradius von GNR zu erweitern. Das Gebäude ist auf der Karte markiert, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es rundum von Steinbrocken umzingelt ist, dass ich über die Oberwelt nicht dort hinkomme. Durch die U-Bahn-Schächte finde ich den Weg aber irgendwie nicht... Ich komme irgendwie immer an der falschen Stelle raus.  Gibt es vielleicht doch einen leichten Oberweltweg? Ich mag nicht gern durch die U-Bahn-Schächte wandern, ich krieg jedes mal einen Herzinfarkt, wenn plötzlich ein Ghul hinter mir steht.   

Bei Aufgabe 2 handelt es sich um die Quest von dem alten Sack aus rivet City. Ich soll die Unabhängigkeitserklärung aus dem Nationalarchiv holen...Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Archiv nicht auf der Karte markiert ist. Wo finde ich das?

Dann habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zum SKillen und anderen Zeugs.
Ich habe mir bei der Skillung nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht und habe jetzt einfach immer die Sachen hochgemacht, die mir sinnvoll erschienen sind. (Bin auf Level 9)
Das wären kleine Waffen (Da ich hauptsächlich mit Gewehren rumrenne), Sprengstoff, Sprache, Dietrich und Reparieren. Fatman oder Raketenwerfer habe ich für den Fall immer dabei und komme damit auch auf dem niedrigen Skillevel aus und Laserwarfen erscheinen mir irgendwie geradezu jämmerlich schwach    Meint ihr, das ich auch im späteren Verlauf mit normalen Waffen auskomme?

Und noch etwas: Kann man Waffen auch wieder vollkommen reparieren? Moira Brown und die anderen Leute machen es irgendwie immer nur bis 49% oder so.


----------



## the_sacrificer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				r3tr0 am 20.07.2009 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Aufgabe 1 handelt es sich um eine Quest von Three Dog. Ich soll irgendein Ding aus dem technischen Museum besorgen, um damit den Empfangsradius von GNR zu erweitern. Das Gebäude ist auf der Karte markiert, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es rundum von Steinbrocken umzingelt ist, dass ich über die Oberwelt nicht dort hinkomme. Durch die U-Bahn-Schächte finde ich den Weg aber irgendwie nicht... Ich komme irgendwie immer an der falschen Stelle raus.  Gibt es vielleicht doch einen leichten Oberweltweg? Ich mag nicht gern durch die U-Bahn-Schächte wandern, ich krieg jedes mal einen Herzinfarkt, wenn plötzlich ein Ghul hinter mir steht.


Um auf den Platz zu kommen musst du zwangsweise durch die Metro. Wenn du den Quest im Pipboy aktiviert hast, wird dir auch in der Metro auf der Karte ein Pfeil Richung Ziel angezeigt.



> Bei Aufgabe 2 handelt es sich um die Quest von dem alten Sack aus rivet City. Ich soll die Unabhängigkeitserklärung aus dem Nationalarchiv holen...Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Archiv nicht auf der Karte markiert ist. Wo finde ich das?


Sollte markiert sein, ist auf dem gleichen Freigelände wie das Technische Museum.
tolle Karte
Wie schon erwähnt: Quest markieren und ein Pfeil weist dich zum Ziel.



> Dann habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zum SKillen und anderen Zeugs.
> Ich habe mir bei der Skillung nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht und habe jetzt einfach immer die Sachen hochgemacht, die mir sinnvoll erschienen sind. (Bin auf Level 9)
> Das wären kleine Waffen (Da ich hauptsächlich mit Gewehren rumrenne), Sprengstoff, Sprache, Dietrich und Reparieren. Fatman oder Raketenwerfer habe ich für den Fall immer dabei und komme damit auch auf dem niedrigen Skillevel aus und Laserwarfen erscheinen mir irgendwie geradezu jämmerlich schwach    Meint ihr, das ich auch im späteren Verlauf mit normalen Waffen auskomme?


Kleine Waffen ist nur eine unglücklich gewählte Bezeichnung. Es gibt genügend "kleine" Waffen im Spiel, mit denen man alles platt machen kann. Laserwaffen hab ich nach 2 1/2-maligem Durchspielen immer noch nicht verwendet/geskillt.



> Und noch etwas: Kann man Waffen auch wieder vollkommen reparieren? Moira Brown und die anderen Leute machen es irgendwie immer nur bis 49% oder so.


Wenn dein eigener Skill bei 100 ist und du entsprechend genug Ersatzteile hast, kannst du sie selber komplett reparieren. NPCs kommen glaub ich maximal bis 75% (im Spiel ohen Add-Ons).


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Questfragen & Fragen zu Skills/Inventar/Gegenständen*



			
				r3tr0 am 20.07.2009 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zum SKillen und anderen Zeugs.
> Ich habe mir bei der Skillung nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht und habe jetzt einfach immer die Sachen hochgemacht, die mir sinnvoll erschienen sind. (Bin auf Level 9)
> Das wären kleine Waffen (Da ich hauptsächlich mit Gewehren rumrenne), Sprengstoff, Sprache, Dietrich und Reparieren. Fatman oder Raketenwerfer habe ich für den Fall immer dabei und komme damit auch auf dem niedrigen Skillevel aus und Laserwarfen erscheinen mir irgendwie geradezu jämmerlich schwach    Meint ihr, das ich auch im späteren Verlauf mit normalen Waffen auskomme?
> 
> Und noch etwas: Kann man Waffen auch wieder vollkommen reparieren? Moira Brown und die anderen Leute machen es irgendwie immer nur bis 49% oder so.


Spoiler voraus!

Reparatur: Nach Canterbury Commons* wandern und mit dem Karawanen-Chef plaudern. Dort kannst du in die vier Karawanen investieren, jeweils 2x. Danach kannst du bei den Karawanen (Doc Hoff, Crow etc) deine Sachen besser reparieren lassen (bis ~85% oder so).
* Das Kaff ist im Nordosten des Ödlands. Für eine Markierung auf der Karte mit einem Karawanenführer sprechen.
Nützliches Addon: "Martigen's Mutant Mod -- Tougher Traders", damit haben Karawanen insgesamt vier Wachen und nicht nur eine, sodass nach Stunden des Spielens plötzlich nicht alle Karawanen weg sind, weil sie umgebracht wurden.

Waffen: Rein von der Effektivität her kann man das Spiel problemlos allein mit "kleinen Waffen" durchspielen - was aber wenig Abwechslung bringt. 
Wenn man was herumgekommen ist und schon ein paar der wichtigeren Skills auf einem annehmbaren Niveau hat (>50-60, kann man ohne Nachteile auch mal in die Energiewaffen investieren, damit man auch mal schmelzende Gegner sieht und zischende Schusslaute hört, anstatt immer nur das Peng mit folgendem Explodieren der Gegner. Letztendlich ist das Spiel in der Zukunft, und da möchte ich(!) zumindest mit was futuristischem herumrennen und nicht mit Waffen aus dem amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg. *gähn*
Ein (sehr) gute Laserwaffe gibt's in Little Lamplight (weit im Westen, mittig) bei den Kindern. Dort kann man von "Biwwy" das "Wazergewehr" kaufen (oder abschwatzen mit dem entsprechenden unnützen Perk "kind im Herzen" ). Das Gewehr hat zwar pro Schuss relativ wenig Durchschlagskraft, dafür hat es aber den niedrigsten Aktionspunkt-Verbrauch aller Schusswaffen im Spiel! D.h. man kann mit seinen Aktionspunkten sehr viele Schüsse abgeben, um kritische Treffer hervorzurufen.
Mit Perks wie Actionboy/girl (noch mehr Schüsse möglich), Kommando (Zielgenauigkeit), Finesse(mehr kritische Treffer!) und Heckenschütze (mehr Zielgenauigkeit) kann man lustige Feuergefechte erleben.

Sprache würd' ich nicht weiter steigern. Es ist erstaunlich wie oft Sprachproben mit 90% Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit fehlschlagen... 

Sprengstoff auch nicht zu weit steigern, 50/60% reichen, um mit einer gelegten "Splitterminenspur" (der Gegner stupide folgen) eine Menge Spass zu haben.

Wissenschaft nicht vergessen, sonst bekommt man Terminals nicht gehackt.
Dietrich+Wissenschaft nur bis ~75% steigern. 100% Schlösser/Terminals sind extrem selten - und beinhalten erstaunlich sinnloses, nutzloses und wertloses Zeugs...
Durch die Wackelpuppen, Skillbücher und Kleidung mit Skillboni (zB +10 Wissenschaft) bekommt man auch die schwierigksten Dinge auf.
Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass man auch viel herumkommt, Sachen untersucht und in Metros und Ruinen herumkriecht, damit man sowas alles auch findet. 

EDIT: Ziel des Spiels ist es übrigens nicht, die Hauptstory zu beenden, sondern alle Kartenmarkierungen zu entdecken und zu untersuchen. Wer das nciht macht und nur die Story spielt, verpasst mehr als die Hälfte des Spiels. 
Wobei das Untersuchen des gigantischen Metronetzwerks in DC (heller Bereich im Südosten der Karte) zugegebenerweise schon etwas an Durchhaltevermögen benötigt. *g*


----------

